# Help! Balenciaga Serial Numbers



## atty ck

How does Balenciaga's serial number system work? Do bags of the same style and color have the same serial number?  Or each serial number is unique to a particular bag?

I saw a bag (Balenciaga Day Electric Blue) for sale at bagpassion.com that has the same serial number as a bag (same style) for sale in another site.  Is it possible that both are authentic? Or is it more likely that one of them is fake?

I am under the impression that both websites sell only authentic items so I'm quite confused here.  I provided links to the website for your reference.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## BlueKat

Hi *atty* - The serial numbers identify the style of the bag.  Bagpassion does sell authentic bags.  The Balenciaga reference library has information on the serial numbers and another one on how to read a tag. Below is a thread that has more information on serial numbers

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html


----------



## Jira

There's a style number, which bags of the same style share (with some exceptions; limited edition Bbags can have different numbers) and the link *BlueKat* posted catalogs all the numbers that go with each style. These numbers do not correspond to color. If you'd like a bag authenticated, please post in the Auth This


----------



## atty ck

Thanks BlueKat and Jira!  That link you provided is awesome


----------



## Albion

Hi all!
I wanted to ask to you if it's possible that two part time (authentic) (same season and same colour) have two different serial number.
Thanks a lot


----------



## aki_sato

Do you mean the paper or the interior serial number? ^^


Albion said:


> Hi all!
> I wanted to ask to you if it's possible that two part time (authentic) (same season and same colour) have two different serial number.
> Thanks a lot


----------



## Albion

aki_sato said:


> Do you mean the paper or the interior serial number? ^^


 
I mean the interior serial number


----------



## Albion

Albion said:


> I mean the interior serial number


 
...on the back of the leather tag


----------



## aki_sato

Now this is tough 

If it's the front of the silver tag - it is possible to have different number as it connotes the leather batch..

However the back of the interior tag, an extract from our Ref Library:
_"The backside of the Leather tag often has the Style/Model number and what is commonly thought of as the Serial Number (listed below by style name/model number)"_

So I am not sure...
Perhaps wait for others to chime in?



Albion said:


> ...on the back of the leather tag


----------



## Albion

aki_sato said:


> Now this is tough
> 
> If it's the front of the silver tag - it is possible to have different number as it connotes the leather batch..
> 
> However the back of the interior tag, an extract from our Ref Library:
> _"The backside of the Leather tag often has the Style/Model number and what is commonly thought of as the Serial Number (listed below by style name/model number)"_
> 
> So I am not sure...
> Perhaps wait for others to chime in?


 

Yes, I'm not sure too...:-/
First pt was authenticated here (two girls told me that it is authentic) and the second is on fashionpile website...


----------



## Albion

These are the pics.


----------



## Jira

Yes  It's really only the first set (style number) that matters. The second set of numbers changes. Please see here for a list of style numbers. Your PT tag looks fine.


----------



## Albion

Thanks  what do you mean with "first set"? Two bags seem to have two different first set...is it wrong?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Albion said:


> Thanks  what do you mean with "first set"? Two bags seem to have two different first set...is it wrong?


 albion the first set is "la prima parte,i primi 6" numbers,it looks good to me too


----------



## Jira

The PT tag you posted from Fashionphile comes from a limited edition PT with a Planet. LE Bbags have different numbers.


----------



## Albion

Jira said:


> The PT tag you posted from Fashionphile comes from a limited edition PT with a Planet. LE Bbags have different numbers.


 
Aaaaah ok! I didn't know that the pt from fashionpile was a limited edition! Thank you so much


----------



## qtpixtrm

I hope someone can help me out with this... is this the right serial number for an RTT?  I searched for it all over the forum to no avail..


----------



## Jira

qtpixtrm said:


> I hope someone can help me out with this... is this the right serial number for an RTT?  I searched for it all over the forum to no avail..



This is the number for a First.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Jira said:


> This is the number for a First.




Thanks Jira!


----------



## Carolfrog

Hi,

I'm a little bit confused about the serial number...

Is it possible that two BB from the same year and of the same color (City RH black F/W 2006) have the same serial number, I mean the second number at the back of the tag : 2123 on the following pictures

Here is the first bag (that i'm projecting to buy):






Here's the second one (on Bag Passion website) : http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00235.html

Please help me! 

Many thx in advance,

Carole


----------



## Carolfrog

in fact I've just noticed that the second bag (the one on Bag Passion) is from S/S 2006 (and not F/W) !
Is it however possible that two different bags have the same serial number?

Thx again
Carole


----------



## Conni618

Carolfrog said:


> in fact I've just noticed that the second bag (the one on Bag Passion) is from S/S 2006 (and not F/W) !
> Is it however possible that two different bags have the same serial number?
> 
> Thx again
> Carole



Welcome to the Bal forum...and to your soon-to-be addiction!  


Yes.   These numbers are not serial numbers.  The first number is a style number, and must be the same for all bags of a particular style, no matter the season..  Not sure what the second number denotes, but it is repeated for many (not usually all) of the same style bags across seasons.  HTH!


----------



## ccaccat

wanted to add to this thread by asking about the numbers at the bag of the leather tag of my RH PT. mine has 2 lines of numbers and a made in italy. saw a photo earlier in this thread where the PT only had 1 line of numbers. anyone bought a PT recently and can chime in if theirs also has 2 lines of numbers like mine? wondering if the format changed...TIA!


----------



## LoveM&S

They seemed to change it from 2010 season. All my 2010 season bags have three lines like yours on the tag.


----------



## Jira

^ I noticed that too. The style numbers are still the same though.


----------



## ccaccat

LoveM&S and Jira - thanks for the confirmation! :salute:


----------



## bearbottoms

hi there,

this question is for Addy or Jira cause i'm new to purse forum and i can't seem to find a way to ask you gals questions privately about the bbags' serial numbers. Really need your expertise on this that's why i'm posting here, sorry and thanks!

I have a black balenciaga first from year 2006 that i got as a gift last year as a hand me down from my sis. i'm 100% sure this is authentic from all my checks on authenticity, plus it's given to me by my sis. The only thing that i couldn't be sure of is the serial number on the back of the leather tag. it doesn't have the usual "103208" matching to the number in front on the silver tag. instead it just says "1669". I was getting really upset that my bag might be fake till i saw your post about the serial numbers of all the bags that stated that the Balenciaga First also can have numbers "1669" on the back of the tag.

can you help to verify this so i can set my heart at ease please? also if you know why, maybe you can help to explain why there is an "inconsistency"? 

Thanks so so much!


----------



## bearbottoms

hi there,

this question is for Addy or Jira cause i'm new to purse forum and i can't seem to find a way to ask you gals questions privately about the bbags' serial numbers. Really need your expertise on this that's why i'm posting here, sorry and thanks!

I have a black balenciaga first from year 2006 that i got as a gift last year as a hand me down from my sis. i'm 100% sure this is authentic from all my checks on authenticity, plus it's given to me by my sis. The only thing that i couldn't be sure of is the serial number on the back of the leather tag. it doesn't have the usual "103208" matching to the number in front on the silver tag. instead it just says "1669". I was getting really upset that my bag might be fake till i saw your post about the serial numbers of all the bags that stated that the Balenciaga First also can have numbers "1669" on the back of the tag.

can you help to verify this so i can set my heart at ease please? also if you know why, maybe you can help to explain why there is an "inconsistency"? 

Thanks so so much!


----------



## bearbottoms

Anyone else who can help me with the serial number question i posted above? i'm dying of panic here.. haha.. please help??

Thanks a million!


----------



## Jira

bearbottoms said:


> hi there,
> 
> this question is for Addy or Jira cause i'm new to purse forum and i can't seem to find a way to ask you gals questions privately about the bbags' serial numbers. Really need your expertise on this that's why i'm posting here, sorry and thanks!
> 
> I have a black balenciaga first from year 2006 that i got as a gift last year as a hand me down from my sis. i'm 100% sure this is authentic from all my checks on authenticity, plus it's given to me by my sis. The only thing that i couldn't be sure of is the serial number on the back of the leather tag. it doesn't have the usual "103208" matching to the number in front on the silver tag. instead it just says "1669". I was getting really upset that my bag might be fake till i saw your post about the serial numbers of all the bags that stated that the Balenciaga First also can have numbers "1669" on the back of the tag.
> 
> can you help to verify this so i can set my heart at ease please? also if you know why, maybe you can help to explain why there is an "inconsistency"?
> 
> Thanks so so much!



Hi, sorry I didn't see this until now! Some 06 Firsts did come with just the "1669" on the back, which is the number for a Work. I bought a Blueberry First from BalNY that came with this, but the bag was absolutely authentic. I've also seen some other white Firsts from 06 with this as well. I'm not sure why this happened, but Balenciaga does have some quality control issues. But just to double-check your First is authentic, I'd post pictures of the tag in Authenticate This Balenciaga. In the future, feel free to PM me if you need me to look at something! 
_
ETA: The reason you were unable to PM is because of Purse Forum's 5-posts-5-days rule. To have PM abilities, you must have been a member for at least 5 days with at least 5 posts. _


----------



## bearbottoms

Hi Jira,

Thanks a million for your reply, i couldn't pm cause i'm still new to the forum so figured this was the best and prob the only way to talk to you expert gals for now.

so just to check again:

The front engraved numbers below "BALENCIAGA PARIS" read "N 9750Y, 103208" and the back just says "1669", no other number attached to it at all. The reason being that there's probably just some inconsistency with Balenciaga's quality control?


I'm def relieved now, it was just so stressful cause everything else checks out authentic except the silly number behind, plus i have the paper tags and care card all intact, so was really confused when i read sites that said if the numbers in front and at the back don't match, the bag is fake.

Will take some detailed pics and authenticate it!

Thanks so much once again! you're a gem!


----------



## Jira

bearbottoms said:


> Hi Jira,
> 
> Thanks a million for your reply, i couldn't pm cause i'm still new to the forum so figured this was the best and prob the only way to talk to you expert gals for now.
> 
> so just to check again:
> 
> The front engraved numbers below "BALENCIAGA PARIS" read "N 9750Y, 103208" and the back just says "1669", no other number attached to it at all. The reason being that there's probably just some inconsistency with Balenciaga's quality control?
> 
> 
> I'm def relieved now, it was just so stressful cause everything else checks out authentic except the silly number behind, plus i have the paper tags and care card all intact, so was really confused when i read sites that said if the numbers in front and at the back don't match, the bag is fake.
> 
> Will take some detailed pics and authenticate it!
> 
> Thanks so much once again! you're a gem!



Those numbers are fine, but posting pictures will definitely help confirm the bag's authentic


----------



## miao555

ok... plz plz correct me if i am not getting it right... 

so in summary:

the 1st set of numbers is the STYLE number, and it should always stay the same for the same style of bags 

the 2nd set of numbers is the MODEL number, and it should always stay the same for the same style, same season, same color of bags

so basically, there is NO so called "unique" number to each bag

right??? TIA~~


----------



## naling

i have been wondering this same question about the 2nd set of numbers. for example, on the courier, it says that the numbers can only be "3444, 502752" - why are there 2 different numbers? is it possible that it's one spring, the other fall? or one is chevre, the other agneau?


----------



## chisatochisato

hi,

am new here..

someone mentioned in this thread that for the 2010 bags, they seemed to chane the serial/style number format?

would anyone know the correct style number ( 1st set of numbers ) for an Anthracite City with Rose Gold Giant Hardware?

someone is offering me her bag and am really really interested because it looks and feels authentic!

help please..


----------



## Conni618

miao555 said:


> ok... plz plz correct me if i am not getting it right...
> 
> so in summary:
> 
> the 1st set of numbers is the STYLE number, and it should always stay the same for the same style of bags
> 
> the 2nd set of numbers is the MODEL number, and it should always stay the same for the same style, same season, same color of bags
> 
> so basically, there is NO so called "unique" number to each bag
> 
> right??? TIA~~





naling said:


> i have been wondering this same question about the 2nd set of numbers. for example, on the courier, it says that the numbers can only be "3444, 502752" - why are there 2 different numbers? is it possible that it's one spring, the other fall? or one is chevre, the other agneau?




Actually, the second set of numbers does *not* stay the same.  I am not certain what it signifies, but I am certain that it changes from bag to bag, even among those that are the same season, hardware, style, and color.


----------



## watatpaka

can you help me about the style color in the card that the balenciaga have mine was like i know the year the next was found in the metal plate then the last two where difficult to identify can you help me?? thx


----------



## Jira

watatpaka said:


> can you help me about the style color in the card that the balenciaga have mine was like i know the year the next was found in the metal plate then the last two where difficult to identify can you help me?? thx



Like Connie wrote, those numbers tend to change. As long as the style number is the same, it should be okay.


----------



## lilevilmonster

I'm totally a Bal newbie and I've a question that I hope you ladies can help me with... 

I noticed that the serial number on my Black RH City is not distinct. I think it's because they didn't do a good enough job when the numbers were imprinted on the leather??  I have to strain my eyes pretty hard to make out some of the numbers (it doesn't photograph at all) but I think they are:
115748 1000 (first line)
502752 (second line)
made in italy (third line)

I didn't notice this until I got home and took the bag out for closer inspection... I'm pretty sure it's authentic as I bought it from the Bal boutique in London earlier this month (so I guess it should be from the current season??), should I be worried about this?

Does anyone have the same bag from this season with the same issue? Any advice from the experts out there on what I can do??


----------



## Nazhus

How many serial numbers should the Balenciaga city have:

I have one that I am almost buying but I am not sure it is authentic

The numbers are:
BALENCIAGA . PARIS
N . 12791 Y
1157748

Please help


----------



## sashabunny

Conni618 said:


> Actually, the second set of numbers does *not* stay the same. I am not certain what it signifies, but I am certain that it changes from bag to bag, even among those that are the same season, hardware, style, and color.


 
I have a Balenciaga Brown City type of bag with no shoulder strap and gold hardware....the serial number reads 173085 2123  PLEASE help me authenticate this number!!  I bought the purse and don't know if it's even real!!  My name is Sashabunny...thanks


----------



## Jira

sashabunny said:


> I have a Balenciaga Brown City type of bag with no shoulder strap and gold hardware....the serial number reads 173085 2123  PLEASE help me authenticate this number!!  I bought the purse and don't know if it's even real!!  My name is Sashabunny...thanks



Hi, Bbags can't be authenticated from just serials. Please post pictures of your bag in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html and we'll be happy to take a look!


----------



## Jira

lilevilmonster said:


> I'm totally a Bal newbie and I've a question that I hope you ladies can help me with...
> 
> I noticed that the serial number on my Black RH City is not distinct. I think it's because they didn't do a good enough job when the numbers were imprinted on the leather??  I have to strain my eyes pretty hard to make out some of the numbers (it doesn't photograph at all) but I think they are:
> 115748 1000 (first line)
> 502752 (second line)
> made in italy (third line)
> 
> I didn't notice this until I got home and took the bag out for closer inspection... I'm pretty sure it's authentic as I bought it from the Bal boutique in London earlier this month (so I guess it should be from the current season??), should I be worried about this?
> 
> Does anyone have the same bag from this season with the same issue? Any advice from the experts out there on what I can do??





Nazhus said:


> How many serial numbers should the Balenciaga city have:
> 
> I have one that I am almost buying but I am not sure it is authentic
> 
> The numbers are:
> BALENCIAGA . PARIS
> N . 12791 Y
> 1157748
> 
> Please help



If you have any doubts, please feel free to post pictures of your bag in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html


----------



## joope

I believe all B Bag comes with a tag that says the year, season, color....... that looks like the below. Can i know what is the TOP RIGHT hand 4 digits stands for?? For this case both are 2011 Black city with GOLD hardware but why are the 4 digits different?? 1776 & 1779???? they are not suppose to be the same, meaning standardize?


----------



## Jira

joope said:


> I believe all B Bag comes with a tag that says the year, season, color....... that looks like the below. Can i know what is the TOP RIGHT hand 4 digits stands for?? For this case both are 2011 Black city with GOLD hardware but why are the 4 digits different?? 1776 & 1779???? they are not suppose to be the same, meaning standardize?



Those numbers change every season, with every style and color so aren't really worth deciphering. They could mean batch. Really only the first 3 sets of numbers on the paper card are helpful: year, season, style number.


----------



## mrsjack

hi all,

i just recently bought a work Giant hardware rosegold color anthracite, but the paper tag stated " 2011 1 173080 D94J0 1671"  but in my leather tag inside of the bag : first line 173080-1202
                               second line 1669
                                third line made in italy

im wondering why the second line 1669 in my leather tag doesnt match with last 4 digit at the paper tag 1671?

please advice thank you so much


----------



## mrsjack

here i attach the picture of my leather tag and paper tag thankyou


----------



## mrsjack

Jira said:


> Those numbers change every season, with every style and color so aren't really worth deciphering. They could mean batch. Really only the first 3 sets of numbers on the paper card are helpful: year, season, style number.


 
jira is your 4 top digit number match your 4 last digit at your leather tag?
bacause my rosegold giant hardware they dont match


----------



## Jira

mrsjack said:


> jira is your 4 top digit number match your 4 last digit at your leather tag?
> bacause my rosegold giant hardware they dont match



Those numbers don't usually match. As long as the style number (in your case, 173080) matches, it's fine. If you have any doubts about the authenticity of your bag, please post pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-4.html#post19515719


----------



## mrsjack

thank you jira




Jira said:


> Those numbers don't usually match. As long as the style number (in your case, 173080) matches, it's fine. If you have any doubts about the authenticity of your bag, please post pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-4.html#post19515719


----------



## hennykiman

What is the right code for GGH : D94JD or D94JG?
For SGH is : D94JT??
For RH?
May be it will help us if there is someone can post all codes fr hardware..


----------



## BPC

Hi, first time poster here and I know this is an old thread, but not sure where to ask this.

I just received my 2 Bal bags. Ordered online for Balenciaga.Was reading the thread "How to Read a Balenciaga Tag" and noticed that neither of my bags came with the tag that shows the year.

I'm pretty sure my city is 2012. But wondering if my Part Time is 2011?
Can anyone help? Here's a few pics. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## combatrn76

Did Balenciaga change their tags or am I just seeing alot of fakes? On later versions of bags (city, velo, etc.) I'm seeing the "made in italy" in all caps. Is this correct or are these fakes?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

combatrn76 said:


> Did Balenciaga change their tags or am I just seeing alot of fakes? On later versions of bags (city, velo, etc.) I'm seeing the "made in italy" in all caps. Is this correct or are these fakes?


 it is correct


----------



## BPC

combatrn76 said:


> Did Balenciaga change their tags or am I just seeing alot of fakes? On later versions of bags (city, velo, etc.) I'm seeing the "made in italy" in all caps. Is this correct or are these fakes?



Both the bags I ordered from Bal online, city and partime had the "made in italy" in caps.

Don't think their own site is selling fakes 

But, they don't send all the tags either


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Hello, I'm new to TPF as of today!  I need help authenticating a Balenciaga Black City with GGH.  I just purchased this bag and it looked authentic in the photos, but when I put it next to my Balenciaga Giant Envelope with GGH (from the Balenciaga Las Vegas Boutique, purchased June 09) the GGH on the city bag looks very faded.  Could this be from normal wear and tear or could I have a fake?  Please help, this is my dream bag!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## blondiered

Hi, I don't understand well some tags: for example, the city has the front one in metal with the N, the number of the batch (is there a way to see if it's real or fake?), the letter of the season and 115748; on the back now city has 3 numbers + made in italy , one is the style  but the other ones? 
my 2009 city has only 2 codes on the back (157048 and 3444, the last one was even on a city rggh of a friend, it explains the color?) , my new coquelicot has 3 in the back. (both from boutique). 

And I don't understand: a Velo has only a leather tag, how can I understand from the back tag if it's ok? I read the thread about the codes but I see bags with other codes and I don't understand !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## lovedresses2010

I'm looking to buy a Balenciaga Part Time in Bleu Lavender online from Ebay that is listed BNWT. There was one that was preowned that was sold on Bonanza not too long ago as well. I noticed that both bags had the exact same serial numbers on the back of the interior "Balenciaga Paris" label. The top line being 168028-4511 followed by 527276 underneath and then "made in italy" These numbers were the exact same of both bags. Could it still be authentic or would it be fake? Thanks!


----------



## Jira

lovedresses2010 said:


> I'm looking to buy a Balenciaga Part Time in Bleu Lavender online from Ebay that is listed BNWT. There was one that was preowned that was sold on Bonanza not too long ago as well. I noticed that both bags had the exact same serial numbers on the back of the interior "Balenciaga Paris" label. The top line being 168028-4511 followed by 527276 underneath and then "made in italy" These numbers were the exact same of both bags. Could it still be authentic or would it be fake? Thanks!



Hi, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html.  If you'd like the bag authenticated, please post pictures.


----------



## Jira

blondiered said:


> Hi, I don't understand well some tags: for example, the city has the front one in metal with the N, the number of the batch (is there a way to see if it's real or fake?), the letter of the season and 115748; on the back now city has 3 numbers + made in italy , one is the style  but the other ones?
> my 2009 city has only 2 codes on the back (157048 and 3444, the last one was even on a city rggh of a friend, it explains the color?) , my new coquelicot has 3 in the back. (both from boutique).
> 
> And I don't understand: a Velo has only a leather tag, how can I understand from the back tag if it's ok? I read the thread about the codes but I see bags with other codes and I don't understand !
> 
> Thanks a lot !



Authentication can't be determined from just looking at numbers. Detailed pictures of the bag are needed.


----------



## Jira

nicoleadrianna said:


> Hello, I'm new to TPF as of today!  I need help authenticating a Balenciaga Black City with GGH.  I just purchased this bag and it looked authentic in the photos, but when I put it next to my Balenciaga Giant Envelope with GGH (from the Balenciaga Las Vegas Boutique, purchased June 09) the GGH on the city bag looks very faded.  Could this be from normal wear and tear or could I have a fake?  Please help, this is my dream bag!  Thank you in advance!



Some Bbag colors are prone to fading. If you'd like a bag authenticated, please post clear pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Jira said:


> Hi, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html.  If you'd like the bag authenticated, please post pictures.


 
Just posted in the link you provided. Thanks!


----------



## killagirl

mrsjack said:


> hi all,
> 
> i just recently bought a work Giant hardware rosegold color anthracite, but the paper tag stated " 2011 1 173080 D94J0 1671"  but in my leather tag inside of the bag : first line 173080-1202
> second line 1669
> third line made in italy
> 
> im wondering why the second line 1669 in my leather tag doesnt match with last 4 digit at the paper tag 1671?
> 
> please advice thank you so much


Oh i would like to know why too


----------



## Conni618

killagirl said:


> Oh i would like to know why too



I believe the only number on the leather tag that is repeated on the paper tag is the style number which is 173080.  

We spent lots of energy a couple of years ago, trying to tie the other numbers to anything...didn't have much luck...even though it seemed at times that one of the numbers might be connected to color.. it never held true for more than black.


----------



## Anda0720

mrsjack said:


> hi all,
> 
> i just recently bought a work Giant hardware rosegold color anthracite, but the paper tag stated " 2011 1 173080 D94J0 1671"  but in my leather tag inside of the bag : first line 173080-1202
> second line 1669
> third line made in italy
> 
> im wondering why the second line 1669 in my leather tag doesnt match with last 4 digit at the paper tag 1671?
> 
> please advice thank you so much


Hi! I have the same problem with my balenciaga city mini gsh the serial number is 281770-1000 and second line is K 1669 please helppppppppppppp this is normal


----------



## kalexachu

HI All,

Can you please check out this serial tag for a City with GSH

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dscf6304medium.jpg/

it looks wonky? does the serial numbers usually appear more straight?

Thanks.


----------



## Honeylicious

I have a question too. What does 1669 mean?
I thought it's for Work bags only (which my RH Work has) but my PT has 1669 in the middle row of behind the leather tag.  I thought PT will have the number 213048???


----------



## lady_dubliners

hi jira, i am new here. can you please have a look at this link and tell me if this bag is authentic? also what is the style? thank you very much in advance. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110965563759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## milan83

Hi ladies,I can't understand the serial number system.. my g12gh black city has this leather tag numbers: 281770.1000.H.528147
on paper tag 2014 1 281770 D94JG 929

so the serial number it's 281770? but for gh city it shouldn't be 173084?? my bag is from 2014 do you think they have changed reference number?Obviously I know it's ok because I bought it in Bal boutique..


----------



## Conni618

milan83 said:


> Hi ladies,I can't understand the serial number system.. my g12gh black city has this leather tag numbers: 281770.1000.H.528147
> on paper tag 2014 1 281770 D94JG 929
> 
> so the serial number it's 281770? but for gh city it shouldn't be 173084?? my bag is from 2014 do you think they have changed reference number?Obviously I know it's ok because I bought it in Bal boutique..



Not certain, but I'm thinking that the 173084 is limited to the giant hardware.  The 281770 is probably the G12 hardware.

Please someone jump in, if I've got this wrong.


----------



## Conni618

Anda0720 said:


> Hi! I have the same problem with my balenciaga city mini gsh the serial number is 281770-1000 and second line is K 1669 please helppppppppppppp this is normal



Yes.  the paper tag doesn't record the 1669.  Please seem my reply above about the somewhat mysterious last number on the paper tag.


----------



## fafa109

milan83 said:


> Hi ladies,I can't understand the serial number system.. my g12gh black city has this leather tag numbers: 281770.1000.H.528147
> on paper tag 2014 1 281770 D94JG 929
> 
> so the serial number it's 281770? but for gh city it shouldn't be 173084?? my bag is from 2014 do you think they have changed reference number?Obviously I know it's ok because I bought it in Bal boutique..







Conni618 said:


> Not certain, but I'm thinking that the 173084 is limited to the giant hardware.  The 281770 is probably the G12 hardware.
> 
> Please someone jump in, if I've got this wrong.




Hi gals I would think giant21 and giant 12 have differnt style number. The 281770 is not the serial number it's the style number. 1000 colour code which is black for u, I would say 528147 is ur serial number. 

For paper tag: 2014 means the year, 1 is S/S season, 281770 is the style number, D94JG is your hardware code. I'm still trying to figure the last group of digit.

I did the same way referring my bag and the sticky on top of this forum.

U can try to look up that thread.


Hope this helps


----------



## milan83

fafa109 said:


> Hi gals I would think giant21 and giant 12 have differnt style number. The 281770 is not the serial number it's the style number. 1000 colour code which is black for u, I would say 528147 is ur serial number.
> 
> For paper tag: 2014 means the year, 1 is S/S season, 281770 is the style number, D94JG is your hardware code. I'm still trying to figure the last group of digit.
> 
> I did the same way referring my bag and the sticky on top of this forum.
> 
> U can try to look up that thread.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you very much! yes I think you're right.. so 281770 is the style number for g12 hw, 1000 is for black color, H the letter for S/S 2014, and the last six numbers the specific code of my bag..
But many bags have got only four last numbers..what's the difference?


----------



## fafa109

milan83 said:


> Thank you very much! yes I think you're right.. so 281770 is the style number for g12 hw, 1000 is for black color, H the letter for S/S 2014, and the last six numbers the specific code of my bag..
> But many bags have got only four last numbers..what's the difference?




Hi Milan 

What do u mean by many bags have only for last numbers?


----------



## milan83

Many bags have only 4 numbers after the capital letter on the leather tag!like 1669..and some bags haven't got neither the letter


----------



## fafa109

milan83 said:


> Many bags have only 4 numbers after the capital letter on the leather tag!like 1669..and some bags haven't got neither the letter




I think I know what you mean and I saw some on this forum. But I don't know why either 

May be old bags have different serial tag which we don't understand?!


----------



## patsy123

Hi everyone,  This is difficult and I may have asked previously in another thread.  I have an Ebay purchase of a beautiful Bal City in turquoise.  The year is 'A' and it is the very shape of the A which began my suspicious mind......

The bag is said to have been purchased from Yoogis closet which is why I went ahead on Ebay UK....But along with the year letter being not as wide as it should be (compared to another bag I have) there is also a quesion mark about the 925 silver symbol missing.  The dash (rather than a dot) adds to my unease, (my other A City is a dot) and the imprint on the leather is just not that distinct and clear on this Ebay purchase.  Every other aspect is as perfect as you would want from a Balenciaga.  But why on earth would replica manufaturers go to so much detail and get the simplest things wrong?  

I also think my confusion is added to because this is the year when the dot became a dash!  So both could still exist? I am just desperate to know then if the missing 925 symbol is enough to say this is a fake?  Or indeed, the more narrow 'A'?  

I would be so grateful for any help.


----------



## mere girl

patsy123 said:


> Hi everyone, This is difficult and I may have asked previously in another thread. I have an Ebay purchase of a beautiful Bal City in turquoise. The year is 'A' and it is the very shape of the A which began my suspicious mind......
> 
> The bag is said to have been purchased from Yoogis closet which is why I went ahead on Ebay UK....But along with the year letter being not as wide as it should be (compared to another bag I have) there is also a quesion mark about the 925 silver symbol missing. The dash (rather than a dot) adds to my unease, (my other A City is a dot) and the imprint on the leather is just not that distinct and clear on this Ebay purchase. Every other aspect is as perfect as you would want from a Balenciaga. But why on earth would replica manufaturers go to so much detail and get the simplest things wrong?
> 
> I also think my confusion is added to because this is the year when the dot became a dash! So both could still exist? I am just desperate to know then if the missing 925 symbol is enough to say this is a fake? Or indeed, the more narrow 'A'?
> 
> I would be so grateful for any help.


Hi - I think I know the bag you are referring to as the seller told me she bought it on yoogis closet but I don't think there were enough pics on the listing at the time to fully determine whether it it was genuine or not.
You need to post close up and clear pics of the bag in order for the authenticators to deduce whether the bag is authentic.
Here is a link to the type of pics you need to post - 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html

and here is the authentication thread where you can post the pics -

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-838934-198.html


----------



## honey.ryder

hello, 

could somebody please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? i worry it might be a fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371008194322?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

many thanks!


----------



## honey.ryder

hello, 


can somebody please tell me if this bag is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371008194322...:MEBIDX:IT

many thanks and kind regards,


----------



## rainneday

I have a question about the serial numbers for the Town bag. 
The bag I just bought has the style number listed as 240579, but I also see Towns with the number as 240578. 
Would RH or Giant Hardware make a difference in this number? 
This site has it listed as: (240578)
9.5" x 13" x 2.5" / 45" shoulder strap
leather tag only 002123
http://www.**********.com/showthread...-Numbers-Sizes
I just posted in the Authenticate this forum, these numbers are very confusing. My bag seems to have the same numbers as one listed for sale online. 
Post #3603 http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934-241.html#post26387120
I really need some clarification here. My leather tag reads: 240579 5011 467891 (not 002123) 
Post #33 on this page seems to have a similar issue: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/out-on-the-town-the-town-club-573845-3.html
Thanks all!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> I have a question about the serial numbers for the Town bag.
> The bag I just bought has the style number listed as 240579, but I also see Towns with the number as 240578.
> Would RH or Giant Hardware make a difference in this number?
> This site has it listed as: (240578)
> 9.5" x 13" x 2.5" / 45" shoulder strap
> leather tag only 002123
> http://www.**********.com/showthread...-Numbers-Sizes
> I just posted in the Authenticate this forum, these numbers are very confusing. My bag seems to have the same numbers as one listed for sale online.
> Post #3603 http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934-241.html#post26387120
> I really need some clarification here. My leather tag reads: 240579 5011 467891 (not 002123)
> Post #33 on this page seems to have a similar issue: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/out-on-the-town-the-town-club-573845-3.html
> Thanks all!



Yes, the GH and RH would have different numbers.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Yes, the GH and RH would have different numbers.


Thank you, so that makes sense for the first number, I wonder what the last number being different means. Does anyone know what the style number is supposed to be for the 2010 Town RH?


----------



## patsy123

mere girl said:


> Hi - I think I know the bag you are referring to as the seller told me she bought it on yoogis closet but I don't think there were enough pics on the listing at the time to fully determine whether it it was genuine or not.
> You need to post close up and clear pics of the bag in order for the authenticators to deduce whether the bag is authentic.
> Here is a link to the type of pics you need to post -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html
> 
> and here is the authentication thread where you can post the pics -
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-838934-198.html


Good grief Ive only just seen this reply.....thanks so much.  Frustrating to the point of imploding, I cant upload pics on here because it doesnt support icloud !!!!  But are you talking about Ebay UK about two months ago?  The seller got me to buy it through paypal as a gift payment (dur!) which is why I cant legitimately return it.....I also dont think the shoulder strap is the right quality....doesnt feel like thick leather like my other bags.  But its the odd shape of the A that started me looking.....and just a tiny bit of overstitching on the black stitching.....but yes, Im just gabbling on because a picture tells a thousand words which I cannot post !!!!


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> Good grief Ive only just seen this reply.....thanks so much.  Frustrating to the point of imploding, I cant upload pics on here because it doesnt support icloud !!!!  But are you talking about Ebay UK about two months ago?  The seller got me to buy it through paypal as a gift payment (dur!) which is why I cant legitimately return it.....I also dont think the shoulder strap is the right quality....doesnt feel like thick leather like my other bags.  But its the odd shape of the A that started me looking.....and just a tiny bit of overstitching on the black stitching.....but yes, Im just gabbling on because a picture tells a thousand words which I cannot post !!!!



Can you use Flickr, DropBox or any of similar websites? 
Was it this auction?


----------



## mere girl

patsy123 said:


> Good grief Ive only just seen this reply.....thanks so much. Frustrating to the point of imploding, I cant upload pics on here because it doesnt support icloud !!!! But are you talking about Ebay UK about two months ago? The seller got me to buy it through paypal as a gift payment (dur!) which is why I cant legitimately return it.....I also dont think the shoulder strap is the right quality....doesnt feel like thick leather like my other bags. But its the odd shape of the A that started me looking.....and just a tiny bit of overstitching on the black stitching.....but yes, Im just gabbling on because a picture tells a thousand words which I cannot post !!!!


I tried to message you so you can send me pics to look at on my email but you haven't had enough posts for me to be able to do so...don't think I should put my email address on the forum.
can you put them on a photobucket link at all? Sorry, I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## patsy123

mere girl said:


> I tried to message you so you can send me pics to look at on my email but you haven't had enough posts for me to be able to do so...don't think I should put my email address on the forum.
> can you put them on a photobucket link at all? Sorry, I'm not very tech savvy.


Mere Girl, Ive just seen myself that I need 10 posts as well -- I think this is quite odd, because it encourages people just to talk nonsense?!  But thanks so much for your offer of help....Im just about to leave for the east coast, but will get back on asap.  Whereabouts are you location wise?  And hopefully I will do enough posts for you to message me privately at some stage.  Cheers for now!


----------



## patsy123

Sssy said:


> Can you use Flickr, DropBox or any of similar websites?
> Was it this auction?


Oh how clever are you!!??  Yes it was though.....well spotted.  Im such a techno dunce these days!!  would love to know your thoughts, but as mentioned Im on my way to the coast....However,  I do have net access so will log on as soon as Im there and finished sorting stuff out.  Thanks so much for finding the ad.


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> Oh how clever are you!!??  Yes it was though.....well spotted.  Im such a techno dunce these days!!  would love to know your thoughts, but as mentioned Im on my way to the coast....However,  I do have net access so will log on as soon as Im there and finished sorting stuff out.  Thanks so much for finding the ad.



Ha ha nothing to do with being clever  This bag was listed before by different seller and was reported as a fake one and listing was taken down. Later it showed up again. Seller was very rude when I asked about it. The metal plate didn't have 925 symbol.  Too many red flags. Handles were off as well. Previous listing had better pictures but unfortunately I didn't do screen print or so.  I believe ladies here commented on this auction ( but I'm not sure )
I kept this listing to remember to avoid this seller


----------



## patsy123

Sssy said:


> Ha ha nothing to do with being clever  This bag was listed before by different seller and was reported as a fake one and listing was taken down. Later it showed up again. Seller was very rude when I asked about it. The metal plate didn't have 925 symbol.  Too many red flags. Handles were off as well. Previous listing had better pictures but unfortunately I didn't do screen print or so.  I believe ladies here commented on this auction ( but I'm not sure )
> I kept this listing to remember to avoid this seller


Sssy thanks so much.  I dont think it was ever purchased from Yoogis closet either.  I just get fed up with Ebay now.  I currently question one whose laces were bound in a circle and in a polythene bag....Seller said it was a million percent genuine -- only two photos though?  But Im absolutely sure the laces are too thick to be genuine....giving it a miss anyway.  But when people totally assure you, it gets harder to work out fact from fiction......


----------



## patsy123

ADMIN this is the first and only time Ive been notified by email that a reply was posted on this thread.....I also had four other replies which you highlighted to me.....I just dont want these lovely people to think I would ignore their advice......Many thanks.


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> Sssy thanks so much.  I dont think it was ever purchased from Yoogis closet either.  I just get fed up with Ebay now.  I currently question one whose laces were bound in a circle and in a polythene bag....Seller said it was a million percent genuine -- only two photos though?  But Im absolutely sure the laces are too thick to be genuine....giving it a miss anyway.  But when people totally assure you, it gets harder to work out fact from fiction......



If I were you I would post some pictures of your bag on one of these websites with free photos and ask for authentication here. If it is a fake bag write a post on ebay forum here and lovely ladies will try to help you get your money back. Seller has to understand that selling counterfeit bags is a crime. But it is difficult to judge without seeing your bag. Let's hope somehow it's real


----------



## Louise70290

I wonder if someone can help me with this tag. 
I purchased this PT GSH in December and had it authenticated immediately. 
However last week when the same seller had another bag deemed a fake on the authentication thread I felt I had to re-post my bag for a second opinion.  After some discussion between two authenticators Conni suggested I should look for advice on other threads, so I'm hoping someone can help me. 
Does this tag look right?  

I've just read this entire thread and some others and I just can't work out what it is supposed to say! Or if this print is correct. I was told this bag was purchased in New York in 2011.

Would grately appreciate any help.


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> Hi everyone,  This is difficult and I may have asked previously in another thread.  I have an Ebay purchase of a beautiful Bal City in turquoise.  The year is 'A' and it is the very shape of the A which began my suspicious mind......
> 
> The bag is said to have been purchased from Yoogis closet which is why I went ahead on Ebay UK....But along with the year letter being not as wide as it should be (compared to another bag I have) there is also a quesion mark about the 925 silver symbol missing.  The dash (rather than a dot) adds to my unease, (my other A City is a dot) and the imprint on the leather is just not that distinct and clear on this Ebay purchase.  Every other aspect is as perfect as you would want from a Balenciaga.  But why on earth would replica manufaturers go to so much detail and get the simplest things wrong?
> 
> I also think my confusion is added to because this is the year when the dot became a dash!  So both could still exist? I am just desperate to know then if the missing 925 symbol is enough to say this is a fake?  Or indeed, the more narrow 'A'?
> 
> 
> I would be so grateful for any help.



Hi Patsy123, you may be interested in THIS


----------



## mere girl

Sssy said:


> Hi Patsy123, you may be interested in THIS


 ^^ and why are people bidding on this?!?


----------



## Sssy

mere girl said:


> ^^ and why are people bidding on this?!?



It's just insane. I did report it yesterday morning and today. Ebay decided not to take it down!
Crazy.


----------



## mere girl

Sssy said:


> It's just insane. I did report it yesterday morning and today. Ebay decided not to take it down!
> Crazy.


 I'll report it too....I do think the seller needs to put DO NOT BUY THIS IS FAKE all over the listing, but she may end up getting more than she paid for it at this rate!


----------



## patsy123

Sssy said:


> It's just insane. I did report it yesterday morning and today. Ebay decided not to take it down!
> Crazy.


Hi there, I miss half these replies because I am only notified by email in a very hit and miss  manner......But Oh so frustrating .....EBAY drives me nuts. I have written, reported, spoken to customer support......They never take down fake bags any more.  This was the basis of my complaint about my wasted money.  I report loads of fakes, so that other people dont waste their hard earned money, but not one of them has ever been taken off the site.  Why do they ask for our help then in keeping Ebay a 'safer place to trade?'  I was particularly stupid - did buy it now outside Ebay because bidding had begun....and then utterly stupidly, made the payment as a Gift so that I wasnt protected by paypal either.  The seller wont contact me and has blocked all commnication via Ebay.  I am £350 down and will never use this bag because of the association - feeling stupid, cheated, etc.,  And yet the seller is merrily trading away on Ebay still!


----------



## Sssy

mere girl said:


> I'll report it too....I do think the seller needs to put DO NOT BUY THIS IS FAKE all over the listing, but she may end up getting more than she paid for it at this rate!



I wouldn't be surprised if it is her intention- get as much money back as she can. Some people...


----------



## patsy123

mere girl said:


> I'll report it too....I do think the seller needs to put DO NOT BUY THIS IS FAKE all over the listing, but she may end up getting more than she paid for it at this rate!


Oh I dont believe it!!  This is MY listing which is the only way I can reach this seller to warn people about looking out for her listings.  Why would you want to take it down......its a perfect illustration of a fake bag for them to educate themselves....God knows why people are bidding on it!  Well, yes I suppose because its a very decent leather bag isnt it?  Ive already been offered £175!!!


----------



## patsy123

Sssy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is her intention- get as much money back as she can. Some people...


And no, I have no intention of selling it......I think its perfectly clear that its a fake isnt it?  Seriously - I didnt dare use that word too many times in case it was taken down.  I have replied to all bidders that I wont be letting it go....


----------



## patsy123

Louise70290 said:


> I wonder if someone can help me with this tag.
> I purchased this PT GSH in December and had it authenticated immediately.
> However last week when the same seller had another bag deemed a fake on the authentication thread I felt I had to re-post my bag for a second opinion.  After some discussion between two authenticators Conni suggested I should look for advice on other threads, so I'm hoping someone can help me.
> Does this tag look right?
> 
> I've just read this entire thread and some others and I just can't work out what it is supposed to say! Or if this print is correct. I was told this bag was purchased in New York in 2011.
> 
> Would grately appreciate any help.


How strange when handles have such perfect detail yet the printing is so indistinct?


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> And no, I have no intention of selling it......I think its perfectly clear that its a fake isnt it?  Seriously - I didnt dare use that word too many times in case it was taken down.  I have replied to all bidders that I wont be letting it go....



It's my understanding that if someone buys your bag ( even if you won't let it go) you will be charged final fees ( so more money down the drain )
Maybe you can post it on ebay forum here? Ladies are very helpful and even it looks hopeless maybe they will be able to find solution to get your money back?


----------



## Sssy

patsy123 said:


> Oh I dont believe it!!  This is MY listing which is the only way I can reach this seller to warn people about looking out for her listings.  Why would you want to take it down......its a perfect illustration of a fake bag for them to educate themselves....God knows why people are bidding on it!  Well, yes I suppose because its a very decent leather bag isnt it?  Ive already been offered £175!!!



I thought that your intention is to check if ebay takes it down. I'm really confused by this situation. For me fake is fake no matter how good ( bad) it is.


----------



## patsy123

Sssy said:


> It's my understanding that if someone buys your bag ( even if you won't let it go) you will be charged final fees ( so more money down the drain )
> Maybe you can post it on ebay forum here? Ladies are very helpful and even it looks hopeless maybe they will be able to find solution to get your money back?


Can I try to reply to both latest questions.  I am totally livid and furious that this lady asked me to wait until the end of March, and at which time she would send me a return address and refund the £350.  Still ever so trusting, I did exactly that.  Only to find that I was totally blocked from all lines of communication with her.  And I think that's when my gasket really blew!  I didnt know there was an Ebay forum on here....many thanks I will explore it.  But there is nothing I can do because of the calculated way I was asked to make payment.  Neither covered by Ebay nor Paypal now so there is nothing they can do......

Yes - fake IS fake which is why I wont ever use this bag -- I intend giving it to my daughter.  The ONLY reason for the post on Ebay is to expose this seller -- can people not understand that??  I am impotent to do any other since she has disabled all access to her, personally.  You are correct about the final fees but I never thought for a moment, anyone would bid!!  I think nine days is long enough and I will remove the listing before then with no fees to pay......As said previously, I messaged the first bidder and he still offered me £175!  I declined this.  

Almost as an aside, what I simply cant understand is that when they get the other details right (I have three Balenciagas) why on earth do they make such a silly mistake as the wrong font/shape of the year letter?  My mistake was simply believing someone, when they said it was from Yoogis closest originally.......See, they even knew how to draw buyers in right from the start.


----------



## KATERINA MARKOP

hello everyone.can the front number of a tag is different from the back?here is a city giant 12 in black
front 10 years  anniversary of nieman marcus
n0050 103208
back 173084 3444 
made in italy?
is this possible?
thanks a lot


----------



## lafania

On the 2006 first bag, is it possible for the number on the front plate to differ from the number on the back of the leather tag? Front: N 3903 Y, below: 115748. Imprinted on the back of the leather tag: 103208213048. Every authenticating tutorial claims the number on the front plate must ALWAYS match the number on the back of the tag. ANYONE???


----------



## Sparksw10

Hi! Im so confused about the tag on a velo bag Im interested in purchasing. It looks different from some others and Im not sure Im reading it correctly. Seller says its a 2012 ultraviolet, but UV was a 2013 color. Can the tag point out the this is actually a 2012 dark violet? please help! I really appreciate any input!


----------



## Conni618

Sparksw10 said:


> Hi! Im so confused about the tag on a velo bag Im interested in purchasing. It looks different from some others and Im not sure Im reading it correctly. Seller says its a 2012 ultraviolet, but UV was a 2013 color. Can the tag point out the this is actually a 2012 dark violet? please help! I really appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607919



Tag can't really tell you much about color or season, unless it's a silver tag with more information on it.

Best way to compare photographed colors is to compare the zipper tape to the two colors it might be.   Photos of the zipper tape are less prone to variations from lighting etc.,  Good luck!


----------



## Sparksw10

Conni618 said:


> Tag can't really tell you much about color or season, unless it's a silver tag with more information on it.
> 
> Best way to compare photographed colors is to compare the zipper tape to the two colors it might be.   Photos of the zipper tape are less prone to variations from lighting etc.,  Good luck!



Thanks!!


----------



## Conni618

lafania said:


> On the 2006 first bag, is it possible for the number on the front plate to differ from the number on the back of the leather tag? Front: N 3903 Y, below: 115748. Imprinted on the back of the leather tag: 103208213048. Every authenticating tutorial claims the number on the front plate must ALWAYS match the number on the back of the tag. ANYONE???



A First should not have 115748 anywhere on its tag.  I've been seeing some bad 06 fakes lately.  Be careful.


----------



## Sparksw10

Conni618 said:


> Tag can't really tell you much about color or season, unless it's a silver tag with more information on it.
> 
> Best way to compare photographed colors is to compare the zipper tape to the two colors it might be.   Photos of the zipper tape are less prone to variations from lighting etc.,  Good luck!



I posted the bag in the "authenticate this bbag" thread but no one was able to confirm authenticity  I cant tell if the seller is just confused or lying. It is beautiful tho!


----------



## Conni618

KATERINA MARKOP said:


> hello everyone.can the front number of a tag is different from the back?here is a city giant 12 in black
> front 10 years  anniversary of nieman marcus
> n0050 103208
> back 173084 3444
> made in italy?
> is this possible?
> thanks a lot



Doesn't seem right to me.    I can't  check the AT thread until tomorrow.  If possible post there for help with photos.


----------



## lafania

Conni618 said:


> A First should not have 115748 anywhere on its tag.  I've been seeing some bad 06 fakes lately.  Be careful.




Thank you. The seller begrudgingly sent me my money back. He implied that I was crazy and then proceeded to tell me his wife owned 3 authentic LV's. The important thing was that my money was refunded. I could never find any evidence to prove the bag was authentic and neither could he.


----------



## bichex

Hi, what does 5530 mean before made in italy in a Balenciaga Milkyway wallet? And the serial number is 253457, is it ok?


----------



## Virgo171988

Hi everyone! can u help me authenticate balenciaga bag.. Here is the serial number..         
	

		
			
		

		
	


​


----------



## Virgo171988

I think there is something wrong with the font..


----------



## novalemon

It's been awhile since I have been on this forum but I am wondering if anyone can help me with finding something I saw ages ago.  There was a list or lists of serial numbers/style numbers (the ones engraved on the older silver plates inside the bag) that helped plebeians like myself determine year and season.  Does that post still exist?  The reason I am looking is because I want to sell a few Bals and not all of them have their original white cards with that information.  Embarrassingly, I am also missing exact color names for two of them.  Is any of that information included on the actual bag or do I need to post pics asking for help in another color related section of this forum?  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Conni618

novalemon said:


> It's been awhile since I have been on this forum but I am wondering if anyone can help me with finding something I saw ages ago.  There was a list or lists of serial numbers/style numbers (the ones engraved on the older silver plates inside the bag) that helped plebeians like myself determine year and season.  Does that post still exist?  The reason I am looking is because I want to sell a few Bals and not all of them have their original white cards with that information.  Embarrassingly, I am also missing exact color names for two of them.  Is any of that information included on the actual bag or do I need to post pics asking for help in another color related section of this forum?  Thanks so much for any help!



I think this is what you are looking for:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html


----------



## novalemon

Conni618 you are a lifesaver.  Thank you.


----------



## Conni618

novalemon said:


> Conni618 you are a lifesaver.  Thank you.



You are welcome.  That is such a helpful thread.


----------



## Yu1102

Hello, 
I m thinking to get Velo as well. When I do research online, I found this website:

balenciagahandbags.org

Just wondering if all bags in this website are authentic? Cuz I really don't want to spend money for fake one.

Thank you so much


----------



## atlantis1982

Yu1102 said:


> Hello,
> I m thinking to get Velo as well. When I do research online, I found this website:
> 
> balenciagahandbags.org
> 
> Just wondering if all bags in this website are authentic? Cuz I really don't want to spend money for fake one.
> 
> Thank you so much



I highly doubt it- you can't get a good pre-owned Bal at those prices.  It looks like they post authentic stock photos, but no doubt the bag you receive will be fake.


----------



## fabkloset

I only have two serial numbers on my balenciaga instead of two. I stopped by balenciaga store and they had told me that all their handbags in yellow family start with #7 however mine doesn't have a color number. They were thinking older balnciaga's don't have color serial number. Is that true?


----------



## Sssy

fabkloset said:


> I only have* two* serial numbers on my balenciaga instead of* two*. I stopped by balenciaga store and they had told me that all their handbags in yellow family start with #7 however mine doesn't have a color number. They were thinking older balnciaga's don't have color serial number. Is that true?



I'm not sure I understand what are you talking about. Maybe you can post a picture of the back of the tag?


----------



## fabkloset

Sssy said:


> I'm not sure I understand what are you talking about. Maybe you can post a picture of the back of the tag?


Sorry I meant to say that I only have two serial numbers instead of THREE


----------



## Sssy

fabkloset said:


> Sorry I meant to say that I only have two serial numbers instead of THREE


 
It doesn't look good I'm afraid. I believe it is tag from a fake bag. To be sure you can post pictures I mentioned to you in different post. Front of the tag, rivet, bale and of course the bag


----------



## fabkloset

Sssy said:


> It doesn't look good I'm afraid. I believe it is tag from a fake bag. To be sure you can post pictures I mentioned to you in different post. Front of the tag, rivet, bale and of course the bag


Oh man...I was hoping it would be real. Ok I will post pictures asap as you suggested


----------



## Weelassie

I have never seen a letter on the leather side of the tag...this bag is supposedly from F/W 2012 and the "K" does coincide with that.  Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BA...9335&clkid=1873667250904898505&_qi=RTM1963929

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BA...9335&clkid=1873667250904898505&_qi=RTM1963929


----------



## Sssy

Weelassie said:


> I have never seen a letter on the leather side of the tag...this bag is supposedly from F/W 2012 and the "K" does coincide with that.  Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BA...9335&clkid=1873667250904898505&_qi=RTM1963929
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BA...9335&clkid=1873667250904898505&_qi=RTM1963929



It's fine, Balenciaga introduced letter at the back of the tag in 2012.


----------



## foniz

Hi, all, 

I have bought a Silver Giant Hip Messenger in Silver studs, 

and i found that the tag has two numbers, 237203 D94IN on the printed tag and 232703/D94IN8110 on the label sticker, is it a mistake or any particular reason?

Thanks a lot for the help, a bit worried on the authenticity of the bag as the sales in the Balenciaga store in Beijing told me Balenciaga has never produced a Silver Hip Messenger in Silver Studs.


----------



## squidgee

Hi there!

I have a question RE the serial numbers that are engraved between the No. symbol and the letter on the silver tags of Bal bags before the 2014 changes (ex. N.1234_Z). *Is it possible to have two different bags with the exact same numbers engraved on the silver tag, or does each bag get a unique set of numbers?*

I know this was kind of asked at the very beginning of the thread, and those numbers are thought to indicate "leather batch", but no definite answer was ever given about it so I'm now just  very curious if we know for sure.

Reason I ask is because I recently purchased a Z tag City bag off eBay (I haven't received it yet) and yesterday I saw another resale site with an identical bag that has the same numbers as the silver tag on the bag I just purchased.


----------



## Rocket_girl

squidgee said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question RE the serial numbers that are engraved between the No. symbol and the letter on the silver tags of Bal bags before the 2014 changes (ex. N.1234_Z). *Is it possible to have two different bags with the exact same numbers engraved on the silver tag, or does each bag get a unique set of numbers?*
> 
> 
> 
> I know this was kind of asked at the very beginning of the thread, and those numbers are thought to indicate "leather batch", but no definite answer was ever given about it so I'm now just  very curious if we know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is because I recently purchased a Z tag City bag off eBay (I haven't received it yet) and yesterday I saw another resale site with an identical bag that has the same numbers as the silver tag on the bag I just purchased.





Important: I am not an authenticator or expert - what I am about to share came from my own research to learn what these numbers mean:

I believe bags made in the same season/style/hardware type/leather batch will have identical numbers. Bal bags do not number each bag individually: they do match by season, style, and leather batch. I believe that bags of different colors -- even from same season and style, should not match - because they would come from different leather batch. 

There is a thread on tPF - in the Bal Reference thread - about how to read the tags. You can also find this info via google search Some of these pages are several years old, but you will get the gist. 

You can also post photos of your new bags on the authentication thread -- be sure to use exactly the pictures they require. The lovely authenticators can help you understand whether your bags are authentic or not. 

Hope this helps a bit - good luck with your new bags!


----------



## squidgee

Rocket_girl said:


> Important: I am not an authenticator or expert - what I am about to share came from my own research to learn what these numbers mean:
> 
> I believe bags made in the same season/style/hardware type/leather batch will have identical numbers. Bal bags do not number each bag individually: they do match by season, style, and leather batch. I believe that bags of different colors -- even from same season and style, should not match - because they would come from different leather batch.
> 
> There is a thread on tPF - in the Bal Reference thread - about how to read the tags. You can also find this info via google search Some of these pages are several years old, but you will get the gist.
> 
> You can also post photos of your new bags on the authentication thread -- be sure to use exactly the pictures they require. The lovely authenticators can help you understand whether your bags are authentic or not.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit - good luck with your new bags!



Thanks very much for the info Rocket_girl!


----------



## Gabrie

Hi, I bought balenciaga city 2014 and the back tag has 3 lines - first serial number (115748.2065.G.528147), second line 'made in Italy', and third line 'fabriqué en italie'. Does anyone from same year have same tag as mine?
I believe 115758 is code for city and G is 2014 F/W, how about the second and forth number means?


----------



## squidgee

Gabrie said:


> Hi, I bought balenciaga city 2014 and the back tag has 3 lines - first serial number (115748.2065.G.528147), second line 'made in Italy', and third line 'fabriqué en italie'. Does anyone from same year have same tag as mine?
> I believe 115758 is code for city and G is 2014 F/W, how about the second and forth number means?



The tags and some design features of Bal bags were changed in 2014, so your tag sounds like it's the new version. Yes, 115758 is the City code, but I'm not sure what the 2nd and 4th numbers mean though on the new bags since the format changed.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Gabrie said:


> Hi, I bought balenciaga city 2014 and the back tag has 3 lines - first serial number (115748.2065.G.528147), second line 'made in Italy', and third line 'fabriqué en italie'. Does anyone from same year have same tag as mine?
> 
> I believe 115758 is code for city and G is 2014 F/W, how about the second and forth number means?




There is good info in the Bal reference thread for info on how to read/decode a Balenciaga tag.


----------



## lady_b33

Rocket_girl said:


> There is good info in the Bal reference thread for info on how to read/decode a Balenciaga tag.



good to know  thanks!


----------



## Sssy

squidgee said:


> The tags and some design features of Bal bags were changed in 2014, so your tag sounds like it's the new version. Yes, 115758 is the City code, but I'm not sure what the 2nd and 4th numbers mean though on the new bags since the format changed.



No, it is not a City's style number. It belongs to different bags. City's is 115748  
Probably just a typo, but clarifying can help new members not to get confused


----------



## squidgee

Sssy said:


> No, it is not a City's style number. It belongs to different bags. City's is 115748
> 
> Probably just a typo, but clarifying can help new members not to get confused




Eep thanks for the correction Sssy! Glad you spotted that!


----------



## Gabrie

Thanks to spot it.. I try to upload the pic but failed all times


----------



## Gabrie

Finally I can upload pics, here is my tag and still confuse because couldn't find any information with new tag.
@Rocket_girl - I only can find the old tag, none information about the new tag like mine  - Sorry I am a new member too, still learning.

Please correct me if I am wrong, and sometime still think my bag wasn't authentic 

Front tag
N.12679 is a batch number of the leather
G115748 means 2014 F/W city

Back tag - 115748.2065.G.528147
115748 - city code
2065 - ?
G - 2014 F/W
528147

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mintyxfreshxT

Hi! I'm having the same issue as well. I just bought my first Balenciaga City and the metal tag does not look like the ones on the forums. I hope it's just the new version of the tag but I can't find any information on the new tags anywhere. I hope someone can help! Thank you!


----------



## christinataq

Hello! Any kind soul could help to verify authenticity of this bag?

The metal tag also fallen off and I'm not sure where has it went to.
But there are serial number engraved on the back too.
The zipper back also have wording like Lampo..

I really have doubts because I always sucked in verifying.
Appreciated!

Photos:

The full photo of the bag itself.







The handle.






The serial number at the back.






The metal hook at the sides.


----------



## Sssy

christinataq said:


> Hello! Any kind soul could help to verify authenticity of this bag?
> 
> The metal tag also fallen off and I'm not sure where has it went to.
> But there are serial number engraved on the back too.
> The zipper back also have wording like Lampo..
> 
> I really have doubts because I always sucked in verifying.
> Appreciated!
> 
> Photos:
> 
> The full photo of the bag itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal hook at the sides.



This is fake 
We have the Authenticate Thread ( where you posted as well) for this kind of questions


----------



## misskorry

Hello,
I read somewhere that City RH and City SGH have different serial number
And also all GH only has leather tag inside (no silver tag)
Am i correct?


----------



## Conni618

misskorry said:


> Hello,
> I read somewhere that City RH and City SGH have different serial number
> And also all GH only has leather tag inside (no silver tag)
> Am i correct?




You are correct.  The numbers are actually style numbers and are different for the several types of hardware.  Of the Cities, only the RH has the silver tag.


----------



## misskorry

Conni618 said:


> You are correct.  The numbers are actually style numbers and are different for the several types of hardware.  Of the Cities, only the RH has the silver tag.


Thx connie,
One more question,
GH style number and mini GH style number are different right?
GH : 173084 and mini GH : 281770 ?
I'm trying to "educate" myself about balenciaga since i want to buy a preloved city MRGGH
From the picts the seller sent me, everything looks ok, but i still want to make sure


----------



## Conni618

misskorry said:


> Thx connie,
> One more question,
> GH style number and mini GH style number are different right?
> GH : 173084 and mini GH : 281770 ?
> I'm trying to "educate" myself about balenciaga since i want to buy a preloved city MRGGH
> From the picts the seller sent me, everything looks ok, but i still want to make sure



You can check many of the style numbers here.  Scroll down a couple of posts::

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rs-prices-years-of-production-for-144151.html


----------



## ilec

wheres the info regarding codes for the newer bags?  I have a hip bag and no idea how to read it.


----------



## Mandy4400

Just bought a black Part Time with serial no. 282009, which I cannot find nowhere in the list of serial numbers provided on this site.  Is this a legit number for part time?  Thanks...


----------



## Mandy4400

Just bought a black Part Time with serial no. 282009, which I cannot find anywhere in the list of serial numbers provided on this site.  Is this a legit number for part time?  Thanks...


----------



## Sugar28

Pls authenticate this 
Balenciaga handbag serial no.
Tnx
1285233822
502752


----------



## Sssy

Mandy4400 said:


> Just bought a black Part Time with serial no. 282009, which I cannot find anywhere in the list of serial numbers provided on this site.  Is this a legit number for part time?  Thanks...





Sugar28 said:


> Pls authenticate this
> Balenciaga handbag serial no.
> Tnx
> 1285233822
> 502752



If you want to be sure your bag is authentic you can always post your request in the Authenticate Thread in the Shopping section. Please read posts 1 and 2 before posting


----------



## Julie_Jelly

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,

     I purchased my first Balenciaga bag. It's a Balenciaga Work Rose Gold with distressed leather in Cumin. Could you help me authenticate it? I must decide whether to return it or not within 10 days. I really really appreciate your help.


----------



## fancypantsmom

wow love those handles! I assume much more sturdy than the slick edge coat type of handles


----------



## Loulou2015

It seems the second and third set of numbers on the back of the older leather tags varies, (prior to the newer 2011 capital letters and season letter) but--at least sometimes there is a color code match on the back of leather tags-- for anthracite color "1202" as I have seen bags from different years that were anthracite color that have the second set of numbers stamped on the back of the leather tag as 1202...wondering if that deciphering pans out and if there are any others? What do you all think? I found various sellers that stated color code 1202 was anthracite. I attached a couple of pics of underside leather tags for anthra bags from website sales for bags from different years. not sure if there is a list for "numerical color codes" and if that is very often referenced to the back of leather tags...would be helpful with bags that have faded and ascertaining what year the bag is on older bags without silver tags...?


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> It seems the second and third set of numbers on the back of the older leather tags varies, (prior to the newer 2011 capital letters and season letter) but--at least sometimes there is a color code match on the back of leather tags-- for anthracite color "1202" as I have seen bags from different years that were anthracite color that have the second set of numbers stamped on the back of the leather tag as 1202...wondering if that deciphering pans out and if there are any others? What do you all think? I found various sellers that stated color code 1202 was anthracite. I attached a couple of pics of underside leather tags for anthra bags from website sales for bags from different years. not sure if there is a list for "numerical color codes" and if that is very often referenced to the back of leather tags...would be helpful with bags that have faded and ascertaining what year the bag is on older bags without silver tags...?



This topic is up for debate. I have noticed that the color code numbers don't always hold true and are not always the best indicator in deciphering the color of a bag. There are too many inconsistencies with the tags.  It may be true in some cases, but not all.


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> This topic is up for debate. I have noticed that the color code numbers don't always hold true and are not always the best indicator in deciphering the color of a bag. There are too many inconsistencies with the tags.  It may be true in some cases, but not all.


Thanks Saira!! Seems like these tags are consistent with their inconsistencies --  bal mystique !


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Thanks Saira!! Seems like these tags are consistent with their inconsistencies --  bal mystique !



Balenciaga definitely likes to keep us on our toes. I heard a story last year that someone from Bal customer service said that the numbers on the tags have NO meaning whatsoever, not even an indication of the style.  That had me floored.


----------



## DeviLiana

Hi guys,

I just bought a balenciaga classic city regular hardware 2015 black from reebonz. There are several things that I'm concernd. First the style number of the tag in the bag is 115748 which is right for city. However in the authenticity card the style number is written as 281770. The second problem, the leather saucht do not have texture as the leather of the bag. The third one is the mirror was wrapped inside a plastic and they put it at the front pocket of the bag. Is this authentic?


----------



## treati

This is the serial number on my balenciaga brief. I'm worried because I haven't seen it anywhere online? It has covered giant brogues hardware. And black. 2007-2009 I wanna say
Does anyone have any idea??


----------



## xfranka

stylenumber...


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Reviving this thread as I think this is the most relevant one to my query...

Is it possible for 2 different Bbags to have the exact same details (on metal plate and leather tag)?

After asking the seller to send me the pics of the Bbags I'm eyeing (I did some research and I'm 80% sure that it's from S/S 2010, the Sahara and Castagne) and after scrutinizing the photos, Ive seen that  they have the same details:

** METAL PLATE 

N 14021 P
115748

** LEATHER TAG

115748 4363
467891

made in italy



Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

oliviasmomsie said:


> Reviving this thread as I think this is the most relevant one to my query...
> 
> Is it possible for 2 different Bbags to have the exact same details (on metal plate and leather tag)?
> 
> After asking the seller to send me the pics of the Bbags I'm eyeing (I did some research and I'm 80% sure that it's from S/S 2010, the Sahara and Castagne) and after scrutinizing the photos, Ive seen that  they have the same details:
> 
> ** METAL PLATE
> 
> N 14021 P
> 115748
> 
> ** LEATHER TAG
> 
> 115748 4363
> 467891
> 
> made in italy
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thanks!



115748 is the tag code for the city style. No one seems to be sure what the other numeric codes stand for but if both bags are cities with regular hardware the 115748 code would be the same. A "P'' code would be S/S 2010. The "made in italy" in lower case would be consistent with a pre-2011 bag. Please note that I'm not authenticating your bags, but responding to your questions regarding serial numbers!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi everyone,  
I just bought a preloved Balenciaga first city from a well established dress agent in Manchester. The bag looks really real : check the zip, hardware and handle.  BUT  I just notice the metal tag has the correct style number 103208 but on the back of the leather tag it said 240557-3239. NONE of the number matches the front, could this be a fake? I saw a couple of you tube videos saying the leather tag should match the metal tag. Plus the thread that sewn the tag should be black on top regardless of the bag colour.  Mine is all the same colour.

Please help!


----------



## muchstuff

Foreverbags said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought a preloved Balenciaga first city from a well established dress agent in Manchester. The bag looks really real : check the zip, hardware and handle.  BUT  I just notice the metal tag has the correct style number 103208 but on the back of the leather tag it said 240557-3239. NONE of the number matches the front, could this be a fake? I saw a couple of you tube videos saying the leather tag should match the metal tag. Plus the thread that sewn the tag should be black on top regardless of the bag colour.  Mine is all the same colour.
> 
> Please help!


I would strongly urge you to post the required pics on the authenticate this thread. See links below, the second one will show you which pics you need. Make sure they're sharp and close. Both of the points you've mentioned suggest the bag may be fake.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Foreverbags

Thanks Muchstuff!

I have upload the pictures.
The bag in question is a super fake because it has all the correct studs and even the branding of the zips they used


----------



## muchstuff

Foreverbags said:


> View attachment 3452122
> View attachment 3452123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muchstuff!
> 
> I have upload the pictures.
> The bag in question is a super fake because it has all the correct studs and even the branding of the zips they used


I'm not an authenticator so please feel free to wait for someone else's opinion but I would call it non authentic based on your pics. Out of curiosity could you post a pic of the bale, rivet back and zipper head back?


----------



## Indiana

Foreverbags said:


> View attachment 3452122
> View attachment 3452123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muchstuff!
> 
> I have upload the pictures.
> The bag in question is a super fake because it has all the correct studs and even the branding of the zips they used



I'm not an authenticator either but to me it looks like a fake, not a super-fake..


----------



## muchstuff

Indiana said:


> I'm not an authenticator either but to me it looks like a fake, not a super-fake..


I agree, too many errors on the tag to be considered a super fake. I was curious to see the other authenticating markers to see how well/poorly they were done.


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi, good news! I returned the bag and got a full refund. My hubby has been away with the iPad so I can't load the photos that I taken before I returned the bag. He is back now so I will try tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Foreverbags

I took five photos


----------



## muchstuff

Foreverbags said:


> I took five photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454700
> View attachment 3454701
> View attachment 3454703
> View attachment 3454704
> View attachment 3454705


So glad you were able to get your cash back! Thanks for posting the pics...


----------



## shazzy quijano

Good day girls. Pls help me. I want to know from what year is this Balenciaga part time that I am planning to buy. Code on the tag is 173082.200047

I tried to read instructions but I just couldn't figure it out. Im sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

shazzy quijano said:


> Good day girls. Pls help me. I want to know from what year is this Balenciaga part time that I am planning to buy. Code on the tag is 173082.200047
> 
> I tried to read instructions but I just couldn't figure it out. Im sorry.



Not enough info...the style number is 173082 which is for a part time with G21 hardware. G21 was introduced in 2007 and discontinued in 2012. That narrows it down. If you're planning to buy might I suggest you post on the "authenticate this" thread to firstly make sure it's authentic? That may also help narrow down the year, as will the colour. Here's two links, one for the photos needed and one for the "authenticate this" thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


----------



## Real Authentication

[emoji15][emoji107]


----------



## muchstuff

Real Authentication said:


> [emoji15][emoji107]


Sorry, confused, is that in relation to my comment?


----------



## helenNZ

Hey lovely ladies
I just have a question, can someone please direct me to where I can find information about the metal tags/plate eg/ when did it change? what does it look like real vs fake etc... I keep coming up empty when I use the search function (typical me!) 
Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## loratiti

Hello ladies! I just bought my 1st Balenciaga (YAY!) and would like to know if it is indeed a real one? Thank you for your help 

Item name : Balenciaga City GGH in Bleu Obscur
Item Number : 281770
Link : http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...in-city-en-cuir-balenciaga-bleu-3360545.shtml

Please find attached the pictures of the bag and close-ups! xx


----------



## Natarina

What season is this bag from?


----------



## Real Authentication

Natarina said:


> What season is this bag from?



Fall / Winter Collection 2015 ❤️


----------



## crocodilegreen

Could you help me with this? Just bought this 2nd hand white 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Town RH and would like to know, what season/collection is this from?  Thank you so much for your answer! ❤️

240579 . 9070
527147


----------



## YCorbett

Help! Looking for serial number for TOWN bag with Giant 12 hw. Rose gold and gold?
Looking at 2 bags both with serial numbers 285434 but according to the reference guide the TOWN serial number with RH is 240...
Wondering if it's because the ones I'm looking at are NOT RH, they have different hardware?? Can anyone help?? Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

YCorbett said:


> Help! Looking for serial number for TOWN bag with Giant 12 hw. Rose gold and gold?
> Looking at 2 bags both with serial numbers 285434 but according to the reference guide the TOWN serial number with RH is 240...
> Wondering if it's because the ones I'm looking at are NOT RH, they have different hardware?? Can anyone help?? Thanks!!


Yes , the bags will have different style numbers according to their hardware. 285434 is for a Town with G12 hardware. 240579 is for a Town with classic (raised brass) hardware.


----------



## Agnes Lim Yang Zih

BlueKat said:


> Hi *atty* - The serial numbers identify the style of the bag.  Bagpassion does sell authentic bags.  The Balenciaga reference library has information on the serial numbers and another one on how to read a tag. Below is a thread that has more information on serial numbers
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html


Can you please help me to check the authenticity of this bag? Someone told me that my bag is fake..


----------



## Rosa13

Hi all I saw this on eBay recently .I know it’s definitely a replica but I just needed that confirmation .I have expressed my concern to the seller on the


----------



## muchstuff

Rosa13 said:


> Hi all I saw this on eBay recently .I know it’s definitely a replica but I just needed that confirmation .I have expressed my concern to the seller on the


Please see the link below for the photos needed for authentication and the thread to post them on .


----------



## Rosa13

Saw a fake Balenciaga on the eBay Had notified the seller but she insisted that it’s the genuine thing .Hang on I post some pictures and see if you can detect if it’s fake or the real thing .Thanks all!


----------



## muchstuff

Rosa13 said:


> Saw a fake Balenciaga on the eBay Had notified the seller but she insisted that it’s the genuine thing .Hang on I post some pictures and see if you can detect if it’s fake or the real thing .Thanks all!


Yes it's very fake but please post all authentication questions on on appropriate thread in the future, it makes our job easier! See links below.


----------



## GGLOVER33

I just received my first Balenciaga City that was purchased from Nordstrom. I was surprised to see the serial number and name printed in gold foil lettering. Is this something new for Balenciaga?


----------



## muchstuff

GGLOVER33 said:


> I just received my first Balenciaga City that was purchased from Nordstrom. I was surprised to see the serial number and name printed in gold foil lettering. Is this something new for Balenciaga?


Depends on the style but yes, they've been doing some of the styles like that for awhile now.


----------



## GGLOVER33

muchstuff said:


> Depends on the style but yes, they've been doing some of the styles like that for awhile now.



Ok, thanks so much! I got a Metallic Edge City. Though I've admired them for years, I'm new to owning one.


----------



## muchstuff

GGLOVER33 said:


> Ok, thanks so much! I got a Metallic Edge City. Though I've admired them for years, I'm new to owning one.


The tags match the ME hardware colours


----------



## GGLOVER33

muchstuff said:


> The tags match the ME hardware colours



Yes!! [emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## Antigone

GGLOVER33 said:


> I just received my first Balenciaga City that was purchased from Nordstrom. I was surprised to see the serial number and name printed in gold foil lettering. Is this something new for Balenciaga?



Does this look like this tag? I was surprised too!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Does this look like this tag? I was surprised too!


This tag is from a classic City, the OP's tag is from the ME City bags.


----------



## GGLOVER33

Antigone said:


> Does this look like this tag? I was surprised too!



Yours is what I was actually expecting, lol but like the the previous post said my bag is a metallic edge.


----------



## wolfhardly

Hi there, I read the balenciaga serial number post but couldn't find what I was looking for. I am looking for the serial number for a Mini City GH. It still has not been updated.

Mini City[xxxxx] - 1,275US
9 x 6.5 x 3.5
leather tag only xxxx

Anyone assist?


----------



## Antigone

Is it possible for the leather tag numbers and the numbers in the card not to match? For example, leather tag says 28210 1000(and a letter but I can't decipher)  002128 while the card says BAL-E-282010-D94JG.


----------



## ting2017

Does anyone can help me to check the metal tag ? I compared with my friend’s bag , I found out that there is no “.” before Paris and the back only have two lines .  I also  did some research online , my metal tag is different from the others!  Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Is it possible for the leather tag numbers and the numbers in the card not to match? For example, leather tag says 28210 1000(and a letter but I can't decipher)  002128 while the card says BAL-E-282010-D94JG.


282010 is the style code for a G12 Velo and 1000 is the colour code for black. E would be F/W 2015. Is it possible you're not reading the tag correctly and it says 282010? Have you posted it on the AT thread?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> 2Is it possible you're not reading the tag correctly and it says 282010? Have you posted it on the AT thread?



Yeah that probably was it.  I probably read the tag incorrectly. I didn't win the bidding though.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Yeah that probably was it.  I probably read the tag incorrectly. I didn't win the bidding though.


Next one...


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Next one...



I'm eyeing a bag now (with the correct colour and hardware I swoon over) but in pictures the leather looks plasticky. I remember the bags I saw in Sydney up close, with the shiny plasticky leather which I didn't like. I'm afraid this has the same leather as those.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> I'm eyeing a bag now (with the correct colour and hardware I swoon over) but in pictures the leather looks plasticky. I remember the bags I saw in Sydney up close, with the shiny plasticky leather which I didn't like. I'm afraid this has the same leather as those.


What year?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> What year?



Waiting for the seller's reply regarding the year but here is the pic of the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Waiting for the seller's reply regarding the year but here is the pic of the leather.


I have no experience with the newer bags and how they soften and wear. That sheen isn't always plasticky it can simply just be a newish bag that hasn't had time to break in. But you'd be better off chatting with someone who has bags from the last few seasons!


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> I have no experience with the newer bags and how they soften and wear. That sheen isn't always plasticky it can simply just be a newish bag that hasn't had time to break in. But you'd be better off chatting with someone who has bags from the last few seasons!



Yeah, my preowned bags are also from older seasons and they're much nicer than the one I saw in Sydney.

Seller said she bought it this year, so it's probably 2016 or 2017.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Yeah, my preowned bags are also from older seasons and they're much nicer than the one I saw in Sydney.
> 
> Seller said she bought it this year, so it's probably 2016 or 2017.


Yup but your pre-owned bags have had time to break in. I don't know much about the 2016-17 leather...


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Can different styles of Velo have the same serial code? 

I'm interested in a Velo with serial number 235216-1000-H-538735

I googled and it's also the serial number of a metallic edge Velo

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-velo-black-77654

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can different styles of Velo have the same serial code?
> 
> I'm interested in a Velo with serial number 235216-1000-H-538735
> 
> I googled and it's also the serial number of a metallic edge Velo
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-velo-black-77654
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hmmm...235216 is the style code for a classic Velo. 390157 is the ME code. Having said that I've found several ME bags (so far F and H tags) that have the classic Velo code on them and are being listed by reputable sellers. G12 and G21 have their own codes (282101 and 263244 respectively). Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Antigone

Sorry, the Velo I'm interested in has code 235216-1000-A-538735. Not 235216-1000-H-538735.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Sorry, the Velo I'm interested in has code 235216-1000-A-538735. Not 235216-1000-H-538735.


So is it a classic or ME? The A tag?


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> So is it a classic or ME? The A tag?



It’s a G12 (smaller silver hardware)


----------



## peacebabe

Hello ...... Are you talking about the Velo you also posted in the Authentication thread ???



Antigone said:


> It’s a G12 (smaller silver hardware)


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Hello ...... Are you talking about the Velo you also posted in the Authentication thread ???



Yup.


----------



## peacebabe

That is not even a G12. So your question is non existence. 

And Muchstuff has actually asked you to post better picture there.



Antigone said:


> Yup.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> That is not even a G12. So your question is non existence.
> 
> And Muchstuff has actually asked you to post better picture there.



Ok, I thought this is G12. Still new to Balenciaga so I get confused about the different styles. Sorry about that. Still learning. 

I am still waiting for the seller to send me better pictures and will update again once I received them. I'm trying to decode the serial number so I asked in this thread. I edited the pictures in AT, the pictures from the phone which I originally uploaded were blurrier I think.


----------



## peacebabe

The Velo you posted in the AT is still a Classic Regular Harware. So the serial code on it is correct



Antigone said:


> Ok, I thought this is G12. Still new to Balenciaga so I get confused about the different styles. Sorry about that. Still learning.
> 
> I am still waiting for the seller to send me better pictures and will update again once I received them. I'm trying to decode the serial number so I asked in this thread. I edited the pictures in AT, the pictures from the phone which I originally uploaded were blurrier I think.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> It’s a G12 (smaller silver hardware)


There are other instances ( thank you @peacebabe ) in the last few years where the style codes have changed


peacebabe said:


> The Velo you posted in the AT is still a Classic Regular Harware. So the serial code on it is correct


Sorry for the extra work peace, I thought we were talking about two different bags.


----------



## Antigone

So sorry for the confusion ladies! I really thought all silver and gold are giant hardwares, and regular hardware is always brass. So much to learn.


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> So sorry for the confusion ladies! I really thought all silver and gold are giant hardwares, and regular hardware is always brass. So much to learn.


Much to learn for sure  I thought I gave you this link but perhaps it was someone else. Lots of basic info here, well worth studying.
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> Lots of basic info here, well worth studying.
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html



I think I read that link before. The link says:

"*RH* = Regular Hardware also known as the classic aged brass hardware"

"The classic hardware that is still in production is the aged brass hardware which made its introduction in 2004.  The classic hardware is also known as RH or regular hardware is made of aged brass which has been oxidized in color, but over time the oxidized residue may wear off showing a true brass color."


----------



## cbarrus

Antigone said:


> I think I read that link before. The link says:
> 
> "*RH* = Regular Hardware also known as the classic aged brass hardware"
> 
> "The classic hardware that is still in production is the aged brass hardware which made its introduction in 2004.  The classic hardware is also known as RH or regular hardware is made of aged brass which has been oxidized in color, but over time the oxidized residue may wear off showing a true brass color."



Although I think this information is a bit outdated since the gold and silver classic hardware is relatively new, the fact remains that classic hardware whether brass, gold or silver is still the same shape and size and is smooth. As in the picture below, borrowed from another thread, G21 or G12 hardware has a pattern. The other thing to note is that giant hardware does not have tassels.  I hope this information ends your confusion.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> Although I think this information is a bit outdated since the gold and silver classic hardware is relatively new, the fact remains that classic hardware whether brass, gold or silver is still the same shape and size and is smooth. As in the picture below, borrowed from another thread, G21 or G12 hardware has a pattern. The other thing to note is that giant hardware does not have tassels.  I hope this information ends your confusion.
> 
> View attachment 3896018


Yes, this info is meant as a "Bal 101" not a definitive account. If you look at the list of alphabet letters for the tag seasons you'll note that, as @cbarrus has mentioned, the info isn't totally up to date, and was last updated in 2014. But it has solid information on the types of earlier HW, bag styles, etc.


----------



## Antigone

Thanks cbarrus! Yeah, I have never read any guide that mentioned that the classic comes in silver an gold, I think they should all be updated. My understanding was classic = brass. Now I know it's not the case. Thanks!


----------



## Antigone

The link has a nipple hardware - never seen that before!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> The link has a nipple hardware - never seen that before!


It's called the Riva line, I think it was only done for one season, maybe two?  @CeeJay  is the Riva queen...


----------



## Antigone

Do the classic silver HW look good in person?


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Do the classic silver HW look good in person?


I'm a real fan of the classic brass but the silver does look good, a bit dressier IMHO.


----------



## Sybariticlovin

Hello there! I just got my first giant 12 city bag in black. It is such a wonderful and classy bag! Never fails to spice up my outfits and add a little bit of character to my outfits. I got mine from the Bal boutique in Hong Kong hence I’m not worried about the bag’s authencity. However, I’m a little confused by the leather tag (tag reads: 281770 1000 B 002123) which has an alphabetic code ‘B’ - meaning that bag was produced in F/W 2004? 

But how is that possible when the giant 12 was only introduced in 2012??? Would really appreciate some insights from the bag gurus here.

Many thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sybariticlovin said:


> View attachment 3912115
> View attachment 3912117
> View attachment 3912118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there! I just got my first giant 12 city bag in black. It is such a wonderful and classy bag! Never fails to spice up my outfits and add a little bit of character to my outfits. I got mine from the Bal boutique in Hong Kong hence I’m not worried about the bag’s authencity. However, I’m a little confused by the leather tag (tag reads: 281770 1000 B 002123) which has an alphabetic code ‘B’ - meaning that bag was produced in F/W 2004?
> 
> But how is that possible when the giant 12 was only introduced in 2012??? Would really appreciate some insights from the bag gurus here.
> 
> Many thanks!!


Balenciaga started the alphabet code in F/W 2003 with the letter D. They then went to C for S/S 2004, B for F/W 2004 and A for S/S 2005. They then started with the end of the alphabet, the letter Z, for F/W 2005. Since then they've gone through the alphabet backwards until this year, where they've come to the "end " of the alphabet with the letter A for F/W 2017. So the letters A-D have been used twice, once very early on and now only recently. For S/S 2018 they're back at Z again...your B tag would be S/S 2017. Clear as mud right?


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Hi Can anybody kindly help me out with the colour of this bag? It has come out a lot more brighter blue in the photos. Hoping someone can tell from the serial numbers. I have done a little research & think it could be Outremer but not 100% 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 sure.


----------



## muchstuff

ilovemulberry73 said:


> Hi Can anybody kindly help me out with the colour of this bag? It has come out a lot more brighter blue in the photos. Hoping someone can tell from the serial numbers. I have done a little research & think it could be Outremer but not 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924182
> View attachment 3924183
> View attachment 3924184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure.


Fashionphile and Yoogis both have had  bags with the colour code 4363 listed as outremer.


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Thank you so much for your help muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

ilovemulberry73 said:


> Thank you so much for your help muchstuff


My pleasure!


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi just curious how to read balenciaga serial number?
Is it really tally with paper tag? 
The paper tag has code 2020. Which confuse me because i thought it is year production, now still 2018. So is the paper tag now not showing year production?

But the serial number is 115748 3666 which i have read most of balenciaga bags with city has 3444, and no other serial number found? So am i reading it wrongly? The city also has 3666 onstead 3444?

Thanks!!


----------



## peacebabe

Your bag is non authentic. Thus, everything is wrong



febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi just curious how to read balenciaga serial number?
> Is it really tally with paper tag?
> The paper tag has code 2020. Which confuse me because i thought it is year production, now still 2018. So is the paper tag now not showing year production?
> 
> But the serial number is 115748 3666 which i have read most of balenciaga bags with city has 3444, and no other serial number found? So am i reading it wrongly? The city also has 3666 onstead 3444?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

peacebabe said:


> Your bag is non authentic. Thus, everything is wrong


Oh well, i got it from a thrift store. No wonder is cheap. I am thinking of learning to dye bags though. Thanks though. No wonder everything is wrong. 

Just wondering, is there any clue about color related on the serial number? Wondering if specific color only comes out on specific season.


----------



## peacebabe

Here u go 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/

You can also go through the color reference thread



febbyfebbyfee said:


> Oh well, i got it from a thrift store. No wonder is cheap. I am thinking of learning to dye bags though. Thanks though. No wonder everything is wrong.
> 
> Just wondering, is there any clue about color related on the serial number? Wondering if specific color only comes out on specific season.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

peacebabe said:


> Here u go
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/
> 
> You can also go through the color reference thread



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## classygoal93

Hi, can anybody advise why some bags have serial codes with an alphabet, and some just have numbers? 

Like the one attached. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

classygoal93 said:


> Hi, can anybody advise why some bags have serial codes with an alphabet, and some just have numbers?
> 
> Like the one attached.
> Thanks in advance!


Balenciaga started adding the alpha code on the tag backs in F/W 2012. Each letter of the alphabet corresponds with the  season/year the bag was made. The "I" tag was from F/W 2013 for instance.


----------



## Dayanara Asilo

Can someone help authenticate this balenciaga city logo strap i bought online? Thanks!!


----------



## Iamchelley

Hello can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga town bag.


----------



## peacebabe

Please see link & post all required photos at the correct thread

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-660#post-32583998



Iamchelley said:


> Hello can anyone help me to authenticate this balenciaga town bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197135
> View attachment 4197136


----------



## Shopper1990

Hello. Can someone please help me identify my Balenciaga bag.


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hi, untill recently I only thought the Balenciaga leather bags have serial numbers. However I just looked at my *Balenciaga Explorer belt bag* and saw it also had serial numbers as well.
Can anyone help me interpret the meaning of the code, and if it looks good`?


----------



## muchstuff

burberryfan2k said:


> Hi, untill recently I only thought the Balenciaga leather bags have serial numbers. However I just looked at my *Balenciaga Explorer belt bag* and saw it also had serial numbers as well.
> Can anyone help me interpret the meaning of the code, and if it looks good`?


Not speaking to authenticity as I have no experience with this style but the first set of numbers is the style number,  1000 is the colour code for black, A denotes the season the bag was made. The last set of numbers are historically unknown, something important to Balenciaga but who knows.


----------



## ziiarch

Hi,
Can someone help me with the authenticity of serial number, and i didn't even recognise the name of the bag as well. cheers


----------



## atlantis1982

ziiarch said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me with the authenticity of serial number, and i didn't even recognise the name of the bag as well. cheers\


I would run this by the authentication thread.
(Make sure you post necessary pics).  I am NOT an authenticator, but just looking at the underside of the tag I see something "off."  _However, _you will be able to get a definite answer there.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I would run this by the authentication thread.
> (Make sure you post necessary pics).  I am NOT an authenticator, but just looking at the underside of the tag I see something "off."  _However, _you will be able to get a definite answer there.





ziiarch said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me with the authenticity of serial number, and i didn't even recognise the name of the bag as well. cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318611
> View attachment 4318612


Don’t bother, as @atlantis1982 has mentioned, something is definitely “off”. Fake in my opinion.


----------



## whateve

I've already been told this is a Velo in bleu lavande. Can you tell me the year/season? Why isn't there a letter code?

Last night I was looking through this thread and found a nearly identical post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-balenciaga-serial-numbers.480492/page-8#post-26719468
Is the color code on the tag, and if it is, why did the previous poster think it was dark violet?
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've already been told this is a Velo in bleu lavande. Can you tell me the year/season? Why isn't there a letter code?
> 
> Last night I was looking through this thread and found a nearly identical post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-balenciaga-serial-numbers.480492/page-8#post-26719468
> Is the color code on the tag, and if it is, why did the previous poster think it was dark violet?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331745


Letter codes didn't start until F/W 2012 (K was the first one). This is a F/W 2011 bag. The colour code on this bag is 4511, which is bleu lavande. Try googling "Balenciaga 4511".


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Letter codes didn't start until F/W 2012 (K was the first one). This is a F/W 2011 bag. The colour code on this bag is 4511, which is bleu lavande. Try googling "Balenciaga 4511".


Thanks! I thought 4511 was the color code! That's why I was confused that the previous poster didn't know that, and the authenticator (because she asked in that thread too) didn't tell her that.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I thought 4511 was the color code! That's why I was confused that the previous poster didn't know that, and the authenticator (because she asked in that thread too) didn't tell her that.


Sometimes people just don't have all of the info. Colour codes weren't on all of the bags and I'm not sure how many people have really delved into that aspect of the tag.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes people just don't have all of the info. Colour codes weren't on all of the bags and I'm not sure how many people have really delved into that aspect of the tag.


You must be right. I saw a listing by a seller who claims she specializes in Balenciaga. She has a bag listed with the same color code, bleu lavande. She describes it as mauve purple.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You must be right. I saw a listing by a seller who claims she specializes in Balenciaga. She has a bag listed with the same color code, bleu lavande. She describes it as mauve purple.


Yeah it’s got that blue/purple combo. Not sure I’d say mauve. More lavender hence the name.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yeah it’s got that blue/purple combo. Not sure I’d say mauve. More lavender hence the name.


It's a very pretty color. I expected it to be a lot different, lighter and more blue, than the BV cervo loop I just got but it is very similar! I probably didn't need both, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Dkiks01

Please authenticate this Balenciaga.


----------



## muchstuff

Dkiks01 said:


> Please authenticate this Balenciaga.


Please don't duplicate your posts, the one on the AT thread is sufficient.


----------



## bagshopr

Hello. I just purchased a pre-owned dark brown Day bag with giant gold hardware. Can you tell me what year it was made ?


----------



## muchstuff

bagshopr said:


> Hello. I just purchased a pre-owned dark brown Day bag with giant gold hardware. Can you tell me what year it was made ?


Giant gold HW first made an appearance in 2007. By S/S 2010 it was replaced by rose gold but apparently was still made in limited styles. So for all intents and purposes your bag is likely between 2007 and 2009 inclusive. If you post a few pics of the entire bag we may be able to narrow down the colour, it kind of looks like charbon from the tag back but I'm not sure. There were no year/season indicators on Day bags at that time.


----------



## bagshopr

muchstuff said:


> Giant gold HW first made an appearance in 2007. By S/S 2010 it was replaced by rose gold but apparently was still made in limited styles. So for all intents and purposes your bag is likely between 2007 and 2009 inclusive. If you post a few pics of the entire bag we may be able to narrow down the colour, it kind of looks like charbon from the tag back but I'm not sure. There were no year/season indicators on Day bags at that time.


Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## muchstuff

bagshopr said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful.


My pleasure!


----------



## jd999

Good evening!
I recently purchased this bag from Poshmark (hopefully I didn't pull the trigger too early). I've been following the seller for over a year now, and have made purchases from their closet in the past, (clothes not purses), so I have some confidence in their reputation. It was described as authentic and since this seller has sold many high end purses and shoes in the past, I jumped cause it was a good deal, because of a slight red mark/stain.  Please please relieve me of my buyer's remorse.... 

It was described as a Balenciaga Velo bag. 

Pictures included. Let me know if anything else is needed.
Appreciate your input and time!


----------



## muchstuff

jd999 said:


> Good evening!
> I recently purchased this bag from Poshmark (hopefully I didn't pull the trigger too early). I've been following the seller for over a year now, and have made purchases from their closet in the past, (clothes not purses), so I have some confidence in their reputation. It was described as authentic and since this seller has sold many high end purses and shoes in the past, I jumped cause it was a good deal, because of a slight red mark/stain.  Please please relieve me of my buyer's remorse....
> 
> It was described as a Balenciaga Velo bag.
> 
> Pictures included. Let me know if anything else is needed.
> Appreciate your input and time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370499
> View attachment 4370500
> View attachment 4370501
> View attachment 4370502
> View attachment 4370503
> View attachment 4370504
> View attachment 4370505
> View attachment 4370506
> View attachment 4370499
> View attachment 4370499
> View attachment 4370500
> View attachment 4370503
> View attachment 4370504
> View attachment 4370505
> View attachment 4370506


Looks promising but the pics aren't good enough. Please post them full size, front and back of interior tag, the bale, rivet and back of zipper head. All forward facing, clear and right way up please. Please reference your original post number.
Post on the "authenticate this" thread please. This is the wrong thread.


----------



## jd999

muchstuff said:


> Looks promising but the pics aren't good enough. Please post them full size, front and back of interior tag, the bale, rivet and back of zipper head. All forward facing, clear and right way up please. Please reference your original post number.
> Post on the "authenticate this" thread please. This is the wrong thread.



Sincere apologies! I'll repost in the right thread with better pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

jd999 said:


> Sincere apologies! I'll repost in the right thread with better pictures.


No worries!


----------



## Mrstee

Hello,

Is it normal for Balenciaga City bags to have just two sets of numbers at the bag of a leather (no metal) tag? Normally I see three sets which include the color code.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nemesis21z

Hi please help to authenticate.
I was informend that this Mini city color is a limited edition.
Is this fake?


----------



## muchstuff

Nemesis21z said:


> Hi please help to authenticate.
> I was informend that this Mini city color is a limited edition.
> Is this fake?


This isn't the authenticate thread but yes, that's totally fake.


----------



## Nemesis21z

muchstuff said:


> This isn't the authenticate thread but yes, that's totally fake.


Thank u so much for the help and swift response.


----------



## muchstuff

Nemesis21z said:


> Thank u so much for the help and swift response.


No worries, please post any other AT questions on the AT thread .


----------



## drmjgc

I recently purchased a hip bag in black ghw. I'm curious to know what year my bag was made.


----------



## muchstuff

drmjgc said:


> I recently purchased a hip bag in black ghw. I'm curious to know what year my bag was made.


Without commenting on authenticity a Y tag is F/W 2018.


----------



## lillianju

Hi, can anyone help me to see why this bubblegum pink has a color code 1000? Which is for black? The bag is giant city silver hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

lillianju said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to see why this bubblegum pink has a color code 1000? Which is for black? The bag is giant city silver hardware.


Can you post on the AT thread with the needed pics? Don't like the look of your tag.


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Can you post on the AT thread with the needed pics? Don't like the look of your tag.


 For sure! Thank you, I will do it now.


----------



## lillianju

muchstuff said:


> Can you post on the AT thread with the needed pics? Don't like the look of your tag.


Hi, I just posted on the AT thread, could you help me take a look? Thanks!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

hello I need help as well... I just purchased this smaill city bag (logo strap) online but the way of serial number looks very different....I would like to know the authenticity and what year the bag was made, Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Ilovepurse007 said:


> hello I need help as well... I just purchased this smaill city bag (logo strap) online but the way of serial number looks very different....I would like to know the authenticity and what year the bag was made, Thank you!


Without commenting on authenticity (please go over to the "authenticate this" thread and post the needed pics) the code is for a nano and the season is S/S 2019.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity (please go over to the "authenticate this" thread and post the needed pics) the code is for a nano and the season is S/S 2019.


Thank you for reply so soon. Is this really a nano bag's code? But my bag should be a small size?


----------



## muchstuff

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Thank you for reply so soon. Is this really a nano bag's code? But my bag should be a small size?


My apologies, I misspoke, the code is for a City small.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi everyone 
I purchased this from Vestiaire collective and it was authenticated however I’m having some difficulty decoding it! I want to know exactly which colour it is. Code is below 285433 3725 213048 (no letter)


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi everyone
> I purchased this from Vestiaire collective and it was authenticated however I’m having some difficulty decoding it! I want to know exactly which colour it is. Code is below 285433 3725 213048 (no letter)


S/S 2012 vert poker.


----------



## Groov1r

Can I ask you why you don't try to know by yourself if the bag is fake or original. I just discovered that it is original and there was an ad like do you want to know what the number of your bag means, I accesed it  and there was shown thru what you will pass or you already passed, there were a bit of truth, about what happend with me from the moment I have that bag. Now I am giving myself a question, should I believe in this?


----------



## littlemissel

Hi ladies,

Can somebody authenticate this for me? Really appreciate your input lovelies.


----------



## muchstuff

littlemissel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can somebody authenticate this for me? Really appreciate your input lovelies.
> 
> View attachment 4505949
> View attachment 4505950


Please post on the correct thread with all of the required photos, see links below...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Kitana0808

Hello. Im completely new to Balenciaga and need some help authenticating this bag. I purchased it at a goodwill this week. I was convinced at the store that quality looked good but not sure about the serial# please help!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## muchstuff

Kitana0808 said:


> Hello. Im completely new to Balenciaga and need some help authenticating this bag. I purchased it at a goodwill this week. I was convinced at the store that quality looked good but not sure about the serial# please help!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Normally I would direct you to the  “Authenticate this” thread but I’ll save you the time as this bag is definitely not authentic.


----------



## Kitana0808

muchstuff said:


> Normally I would direct you to the  “Authenticate this” thread but I’ll save you the time as this bag is definitely not authentic.


luckily it was just a few bucks lost! 

Sorry just found this thread on balenciaga...didnt realize it was the wrong place.  Last thing.  What gives it away...is it the serial# not matching?

Thank you for responding so quickly


----------



## muchstuff

Kitana0808 said:


> luckily it was just a few bucks lost!
> 
> Sorry just found this thread on balenciaga...didnt realize it was the wrong place.  Last thing.  What gives it away...is it the serial# not matching?
> 
> Thank you for responding so quickly


That’s one point but pretty much everything gives it away.


----------



## Kitana0808

Ok in that case...definitely need to learn more on them...thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

Kitana0808 said:


> Ok in that case...definitely need to learn more on them...thanks again!


Any time!


----------



## balenciag

Z


----------



## 1perbrand

Hi, may i know which season would this tag belongs to? - 431621 1160 X 528142. Tks!


----------



## muchstuff

1perbrand said:


> Hi, may i know which season would this tag belongs to? - 431621 1160 X 528142. Tks!


Tag indicates a gris fossile City small from S/S 2019.  Please note this doesn't guarantee authenticity.


----------



## 1perbrand

muchstuff said:


> Tag indicates a gris fossile City small from S/S 2019.  Please note this doesn't guarantee authenticity.


Tks much!


----------



## muchstuff

1perbrand said:


> Tks much!


My pleasure.


----------



## Pookie726

I need help authenticating a vintage LV speedy 35 that I purchased. I believe it was made prior to date stamping. When I look closely, I can see that the chaps are different than my authentic speedy from 1993. When I called the LV store near me, the associate told me that speedy changed over the years and that my bag could indeed be authentic. I purchased this bag to resell and I don't want to sell something that I am not sure about authenticity. The Vachetta was very dry when it arrived and the tab on the side of the bag is hard to read. It looks like the stamp is straight but again because of the leather cracking it is very hard for an inexperienced eye to judge. Thank you in advance for your kind comments.


----------



## muchstuff

Pookie726 said:


> I need help authenticating a vintage LV speedy 35 that I purchased. I believe it was made prior to date stamping. When I look closely, I can see that the chaps are different than my authentic speedy from 1993. When I called the LV store near me, the associate told me that speedy changed over the years and that my bag could indeed be authentic. I purchased this bag to resell and I don't want to sell something that I am not sure about authenticity. The Vachetta was very dry when it arrived and the tab on the side of the bag is hard to read. It looks like the stamp is straight but again because of the leather cracking it is very hard for an inexperienced eye to judge. Thank you in advance for your kind comments.



Hi, welcome! You're posting in the wrong spot, see below for the LV authenticating thread. Please read before posting to be sure you have the correct photos...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...before-posting.926508/page-1972#post-33456265


----------



## Beth750Street

Hi guys. I need help authenticating a Bal Riva. What serial number should I look for, and other details????


----------



## muchstuff

Beth750Street said:


> Hi guys. I need help authenticating a Bal Riva. What serial number should I look for, and other details????


You would need to post on the "authenticate this" thread with the appropriate photos.


----------



## roadrunner127

hi everyone, i need help to authenticate thus balenciaga velo, here is the pics

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

roadrunner127 said:


> hi everyone, i need help to authenticate thus balenciaga velo, here is the pics
> 
> Thank you!


Please post on the “authenticate this” thread under “shopping”.


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi! Can anyone tell me what year this purse was made? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

swee7bebe said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what year this purse was made? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4754526


Prior to 2011. Might help if I can see the front of the bag, the hardware.


----------



## swee7bebe

muchstuff said:


> Prior to 2011. Might help if I can see the front of the bag, the hardware.



Thank you for the fast reply! Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

swee7bebe said:


> Thank you for the fast reply! Here are a couple more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4754532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754533


Hmmm, G21 gold hardware first made an appearance in 2007. I suck at telling leathers apart from photos, it could be chevre or a good 2010 agneau. Best I can say is between 2007-2010 inclusive.


----------



## swee7bebe

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, G21 gold hardware first made an appearance in 2007. I suck at telling leathers apart from photos, it could be chevre or a good 2010 agneau. Best I can say is between 2007-2010 inclusive.



Thank you! It looks like it could be that old...but the leather is still soooo nice.


----------



## muchstuff

swee7bebe said:


> Thank you! It looks like it could be that old...but the leather is still soooo nice.


The old chèvre leather is beautiful. I think it’s either 07 or S/S 08 because the gold HW was replaced in 2010 with rose gold so it can’t be 2010 and 2009 leather didn’t look like that. This leather looks nice and thick so it’s probably chèvre .


----------



## Beth750Street

Hi there. I have a Balenciaga City Bag in cannage bleu marine which I bought as a genuine bag. I can't physically make out the numbers stamped on the label; any idea what they should be???


----------



## muchstuff

Beth750Street said:


> Hi there. I have a Balenciaga City Bag in cannage bleu marine which I bought as a genuine bag. I can't physically make out the numbers stamped on the label; any idea what they should be???


Can you post a pic of front and back label?


----------



## Rielhvelt

Hi, may i know which season would this tag belongs to? - 431621 1080 V 568024. Thanks


----------



## Beth750Street

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of front and back label?


Here are pics, front and back


----------



## muchstuff

Beth750Street said:


> Here are pics, front and back
> 
> View attachment 4820366


I only see the back of the tag?


----------



## kkaradimas

Hi all,

I've posted in the authenticity thread and awaiting more pics from the seller... I just wanted to ask if anyone had seen a W serial code? The bag has this serial: 505550 1000 W 535269.

Correct me if I'm wrong but should that be a F/W 2019? I haven't been able to find any mention of W anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

kkaradimas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've posted in the authenticity thread and awaiting more pics from the seller... I just wanted to ask if anyone had seen a W serial code? The bag has this serial: 505550 1000 W 535269.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but should that be a F/W 2019? I haven't been able to find any mention of W anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!


F/W 2020.


----------



## kkaradimas

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2020.


That was so quick thank you! Hopefully it's authentic!


----------



## muchstuff

kkaradimas said:


> That was so quick thank you! Hopefully it's authentic!


Good luck!


----------



## muggles

Just got this classic city black
Everything seems perfect with the exception of the silver tag having a D
And the back of the tag having an F
It was authenticated through Mercari
But, I’m concerned


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Just got this classic city black
> Everything seems perfect with the exception of the silver tag having a D
> And the back of the tag having an F
> It was authenticated through Mercari
> But, I’m concerned
> 
> View attachment 4849052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849054


Please post on the AT thread with the appropriate photos. Plus a pic of the entire bag. These pics aren’t clear enough but that’s not good news.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Please post on the AT thread with the appropriate photos. Plus a pic of the entire bag. These pics aren’t clear enough but that’s not good news.


Have you ever, ever seen non corresponding letters on any Balenciaga tag?


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Have you ever, ever seen non corresponding letters on any Balenciaga tag?


I haven’t, no. This is the reference thread that you’re on BTW .


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I haven’t, no. This is the reference thread that you’re on BTW .


I’m sorry


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’m sorry


No worries, this thread has kind of morphed into a Q&A thread, I’ve asked mods to move it somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## Nanthiya19

This serial number can proof that the bag is Authentic


----------



## muchstuff

Nanthiya19 said:


> This serial number can proof that the bag is Authentic


No it actually can't. Serial numbers can be faked as well, there's a lot more that goes into authenticating than the serial number alone.


----------



## Nanthiya19

muchstuff said:


> No it actually can't. Serial numbers can be faked as well, there's a lot more that goes into authenticating than the serial number alone.


I have just bought a second hand. A seller was guarantee that this bag is authentic but I’m not sure. Could you check for me please.  I attached all pictures below.

Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Nanthiya19 said:


> I have just bought a second hand. A seller was guarantee that this bag is authentic but I’m not sure. Could you check for me please.  I attached all pictures below.
> 
> Thank you.


Can you please repost in the correct thread so we can have the info in one place? Here it is...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


----------



## starbuxlover

Hi! I’d like to ask for your opinion on this. I’m specifically on the look out for a small metallic city edge in rose de sables color. Per my research, it’s released in 2016 (pls correct me if i’m wrong). I asked a personal shopper to buy me the exact same bag and she said she found one in a Balenciaga store in Paris. When it got to me, it looked more nude beige-ish. Seller claims that in Paris, the color is called rose de sables and she got me the right one. But I’m having doubts. Can anyone confirm the exact color? Attached is the serial code.


----------



## cbarrus

The numbers, 6310, are the color code, which is Rose de Sables. You can do a google search for Balenciaga 6310 to see pictures. Bal colors are hard to photograph, but here is an old listing on FP. 









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Metallic Edge S City Rose Des Sables
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Metallic Edge S City in Rose Des Sables. This chic and stylish bag is crafted of soft pink leather and features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven stitch detail, an optional adjustable shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket. The...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




ETA: This color is much newer than 2016. Balenciaga started reusing letters, but I am not sure when the new Z tag came out. Maybe one of the other members can help with this. @muchstuff


----------



## starbuxlover

cbarrus said:


> The numbers, 6310, are the color code, which is Rose de Sables. You can do a google search for Balenciaga 6310 to see pictures. Bal colors are hard to photograph, but here is an old listing on FP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Metallic Edge S City Rose Des Sables
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Metallic Edge S City in Rose Des Sables. This chic and stylish bag is crafted of soft pink leather and features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven stitch detail, an optional adjustable shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This color is much newer than 2016. Balenciaga started reusing letters, but I am not sure when the new Z tag came out. Maybe one of the other members can help with this. @muchstuff


Hi! Thank you so much for this!  I saw other sellers selling a "nude beige" one and I would just like to be sure that they aren't the same thing


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> The numbers, 6310, are the color code, which is Rose de Sables. You can do a google search for Balenciaga 6310 to see pictures. Bal colors are hard to photograph, but here is an old listing on FP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Metallic Edge S City Rose Des Sables
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Metallic Edge S City in Rose Des Sables. This chic and stylish bag is crafted of soft pink leather and features rolled leather top handles with a handwoven stitch detail, an optional adjustable shoulder strap and an exterior zipper pocket. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This color is much newer than 2016. Balenciaga started reusing letters, but I am not sure when the new Z tag came out. Maybe one of the other members can help with this. @muchstuff





starbuxlover said:


> Hi! I’d like to ask for your opinion on this. I’m specifically on the look out for a small metallic city edge in rose de sables color. Per my research, it’s released in 2016 (pls correct me if i’m wrong). I asked a personal shopper to buy me the exact same bag and she said she found one in a Balenciaga store in Paris. When it got to me, it looked more nude beige-ish. Seller claims that in Paris, the color is called rose de sables and she got me the right one. But I’m having doubts. Can anyone confirm the exact color? Attached is the serial code.


Rose de sables has been produced in both 2016 (D tag) and 2018 (Z tag). Without commenting on authenticity, the tag that you've posted on your new bag @starbuxlover is from the new season, F/W 2021. I find it almost impossible to determine the exact colour of a bag based on photos as lighting makes such an difference but it's possible that there are slight variations to the colour from season to season.
You might want to try finding as many examples of the colour as you can with the back tag showing. Then you can try to compare season to season if one is consistently more to your liking.
These are both 2016 bags. Due to lighting the colour looks different (at least to me) in the two listings.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...eather-metallic-edge-motorcycle-city-bag.html

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-mini-city-rose-des-sables-166090


----------



## starbuxlover

muchstuff said:


> Rose de sables has been produced in both 2016 (D tag) and 2018 (Z tag). Without commenting on authenticity, the tag that you've posted on your new bag @starbuxlover is from the new season, F/W 2021. I find it almost impossible to determine the exact colour of a bag based on photos as lighting makes such an difference but it's possible that there are slight variations to the colour from season to season.
> You might want to try finding as many examples of the colour as you can with the back tag showing. Then you can try to compare season to season if one is consistently more to your liking.
> These are both 2016 bags. Due to lighting the colour looks different (at least to me) in the two listings.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...eather-metallic-edge-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-gold-mini-city-rose-des-sables-166090


Oh okay, I got this. Thanks!  The bag is supposedly brand new as it came with gift receipts and all inclusions possible. I checked the letter (U) on the serial code and I read that it’s supposed to be from the S/S 2020 collection (again, not sure of this; just something I saw online). In any case, thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

starbuxlover said:


> Oh okay, I got this. Thanks!  The bag is supposedly brand new as it came with gift receipts and all inclusions possible. I checked the letter (U) on the serial code and I read that it’s supposed to be from the S/S 2020 collection (again, not sure of this; just something I saw online). In any case, thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it


My pleasure. "U" is F/W 2021. "W" and "V" were 2020.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> No it actually can't. Serial numbers can be faked as well, there's a lot more that goes into authenticating than the serial number alone.



Hello,
I am unsure about buying a giant day or a velo and I am in need for help and advise. Where may I post the photos to be checked if authentic?
Please help, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello,
> I am unsure about buying a giant day or a velo and I am in need for help and advise. Where may I post the photos to be checked if authentic?
> Please help, thank you!


Look under the Balenciaga shopping section for the “authenticate this” thread.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hello! Please help. What colour and year is this First?
tag reads
N 7730 Q
103208


----------



## brattyrose

Can you guys help me remember what year I got this black first bag?
This bag has been through worse than Mary-Kate Olsen's and the metal tag is missing
The leather tag has this number on the back

103208 213048


TIA ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> Can you guys help me remember what year I got this black first bag?
> This bag has been through worse than Mary-Kate Olsen's and the metal tag is missing
> The leather tag has this number on the back
> 
> 103208 213048
> 
> 
> TIA ladies!


Looks like it's older than the colour codes, the earlier bags didn't have them. Maybe post a pic of the bag in good light? We might be able to take a guess from that. Plus if you have the mirror, does it have a pocket on the back?


----------



## brattyrose

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it's older than the colour codes, the earlier bags didn't have them. Maybe post a pic of the bag in good light? We might be able to take a guess from that. Plus if you have the mirror, does it have a pocket on the back?



the mirror does have a pocket on the back!
Here are some photos. I’m figuring she is a 2007 or 2008 Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> the mirror does have a pocket on the back!
> Here are some photos. I’m figuring she is a 2007 or 2008 Thank you


Is the zipper tape black or dark grey? I'd guess it's either a faded black or an anthra. The only other colour it could be would be plomb and TBH it's so well worn that I don't know if I could tell for sure.


----------



## brattyrose

I believe it is a black. I purchased this new. All wear is from me we got caught in the rain one day. Added a photo of zipper tape. Trying to find out if she is chevre or agneau as I want an exact replacement!


----------



## brattyrose

muchstuff said:


> Is the zipper tape black or dark grey? I'd guess it's either a faded black or an anthra. The only other colour it could be would be plomb and TBH it's so well worn that I don't know if I could tell for sure.


Forgot to hit the reply button ‍ See above ☝


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> Forgot to hit the reply button ‍ See above ☝


Pocket on the mirror generally indicates chevre.


----------



## brattyrose

muchstuff said:


> Pocket on the mirror generally indicates chevre.


Thanks so much ☺️ My hunt begins


----------



## muchstuff

brattyrose said:


> Thanks so much ☺ My hunt begins


Good luck!


----------



## lilapot

Hello, can two Bal bags have the exact same serial number (as in all sets of Numbers and letter shown in the photo on two bags) if both are of the same color and style or are the serial unique to each bag? TIA


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Hello, can two Bal bags have the exact same serial number (as in all sets of Numbers and letter shown in the photo on two bags) if both are of the same color and style or are the serial unique to each bag? TIA


Without commenting on the authenticity of your tag yes, each style has a specific code, each colour has a specific number and each season has a specific letter ( colour and season don't apply to earlier bags).


----------



## lilapot

Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

lilapot said:


> Thank you


Any time.


----------



## miss_galliano

Hello! Could anyone help me with current serial number codes. Just got new Balenciaga bag via VC and want to double check myself. 
it’s reference is: 700940 1000 R 562481
Number of the style and colour is correct. Bag should be from current season. Many thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

miss_galliano said:


> Hello! Could anyone help me with current serial number codes. Just got new Balenciaga bag via VC and want to double check myself.
> it’s reference is: 700940 1000 R 562481
> Number of the style and colour is correct. Bag should be from current season. Many thanks in advance


Not sure what you're double-checking? R is S/S 2022 if that's what you're asking. None of us have historically been sure of the final set of numbers, possibly leather batch, we don't really know. I'm not familiar with the style number, what bag is this?


----------



## miss_galliano

muchstuff said:


> Not sure what you're double-checking? R is S/S 2022 if that's what you're asking. None of us have historically been sure of the final set of numbers, possibly leather batch, we don't really know. I'm not familiar with the style number, what bag is this?


Hi! Thanks for such a prompt response. It’s Neo Cagole XS in black with rhinestones, just like one Chiara Ferragni has.


----------



## muchstuff

miss_galliano said:


> Hi! Thanks for such a prompt response. It’s Neo Cagole XS in black with rhinestones, just like one Chiara Ferragni has.


Good to know, I need to get a list of styles codes going for Le Cagole. Just as an aside, VC isn’t the most dependable site for authentication.


----------



## baggirl52711

Need help with this:
Large Neo Classic City Shoulder Bag
Black grained calfskin, black matte
630531 1000 T 528147


----------



## muchstuff

baggirl52711 said:


> Need help with this:
> Large Neo Classic City Shoulder Bag
> Black grained calfskin, black matte
> 630531 1000 T 528147


Not clear on what you’re asking help on.


----------



## baggirl52711

muchstuff said:


> Not clear on what you’re asking help on.


Sorry authenticity 


> Large Neo Classic City Shoulder Bag
> Black grained calfskin, black matte
> 630531 1000 T 528147


What season does the T represent?


----------



## muchstuff

baggirl52711 said:


> Sorry authenticity
> 
> What season does the T represent?


Please post in the “authenticate this” thread with all of the necessary photos. The list in yellow at the top of that page has a link showing you the pics needed. They need to be clear, close up, facing the camera, no angles, no bends in tags. Right way up too.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> So is it a classic or ME? The A tag?


Hello muchstuff,

sorry for my stupid newbe-question: what does ME and A-tag mean, please?


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello muchstuff,
> 
> sorry for my stupid newbe-question: what does ME and A-tag mean, please?


ME is metallic edge style. A tag in this case indicates F/W 2017.


----------



## sundazed

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Angelbethanh

I have a tag on a Work that is listed as year Q_, _which would indicate F/W 2009, however the color is 4363, which in the color list shows wasn’t available until pre-S/S 2010. Is there overlap like this between years? 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> I have a tag on a Work that is listed as year Q_, _which would indicate F/W 2009, however the color is 4363, which in the color list shows wasn’t available until pre-S/S 2010. Is there overlap like this between years?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5621281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621282


As far as I know the colour codes started in 2010. I think you just have a 2010 bag with 2009 tag.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> As far as I know the colour codes started in 2010. I think you just have a 2010 bag with 2009 tag.


Ahh ok! That’s not weird? I was worried that I somehow got a fake bag! Thank you for your reply ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Ahh ok! That’s not weird? I was worried that I somehow got a fake bag! Thank you for your reply ❤️


Anomalies happened, the tag on your bag looks fine to me.


----------

